# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  da li treba uciti decu da vrate udarac

## kajka1

da li treba uciti decu da vrate ukoliko ih neko dete prvo udari? Potpuno mi je to enigma jer je vladalo to pravilo i svi su mi uvek govorili da ga ucim medjutim nesto mi tu smeta i ne dopada. :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

Ja sam godinama tako podučavala svojeg sina (na zgražanje dide), sve dok nismo naletili na jednog malog bullyja u vrtiću i promijenila sam ploču. 

Danas pak jedan drugi mali bully u razredu gnjavi sve po redu osim mojega i još jednog dečka, koji su mu obojica pošteno vratili kad ih je prvi puta dograbio, pa njih više ne gnjavi. Inače, najbolja mi je finta što su njih dvojica (moj&taj njegov frend), najmiroljubiviji dječaci u razredu i nikad ne rade probleme (potvrdio razrednik nekoliko puta).

----------


## VGmama

Da li se tvoje dijete žali da ga neki agresivac stalno napada ili zašto bi uopće govorila, odnosno učila dijete, da ako ga netko tuče da onda vrati. Ne znam, moj klinac ima" kratki fitilj" i brzo plane, u vrtiću nije nikome ostao dužan i kad bi mu netko smetao on bi brzo sve riješio na svoj način. Meni se to nimalo ne sviđa što je takav i ja bih voljela da ima "duži fitilj", da se makne... učimo i radimo puno na tome. U školi do sada nije bilo nikakvih problema i molim te Bože da tako i ostane. Svaki put ostanem šokirana kada čujem od roditelja "vrati mu". Znam da svatko voli svoje dijete i nitko ne želi da mu neko drugo dijete tuče njegovo ili nedaj Bože gize... Tu bi trebalo voditi računa o dobi djeteta. Mala djeca (češće ona koja se slabije verbalno izražavaju) jednostavno tako komuniciraju i brane sebe, a nama to izgleda užasno, što svako i jest ako je svakodnevno, ali tu bi trebale urgirati odrasle osobe, a ne da učimo malo dijete da treba vratit udarac ako ga netko prvi fizički napadne. Mislim da je bolje svoje mirno i miroljubivo dijete naučiti da se makne od takvog djeteta i da nauči prepoznati situaciju kada bi mogao biti napadnut te da tada pobjegne i potraži pomoć odrasle osobe. To je moje mišljenje, treba djetetu dati do znanja da to što se on maknuo ili  popustio, da tada nije pobijedio ovaj mali agresivac ili da je ono tužibaba, nego je dijete mudro postupio i zaštitilo sebe i na taj način upravo ono pobijedilo agresivca, ali kažem sve ovisi o dobi djeteta. Protiv toga sam da se djecu uči "Vrati mu"!!!!

----------


## Ripcord

> Mislim da je bolje svoje mirno i miroljubivo dijete naučiti da se makne od takvog djeteta i da nauči prepoznati situaciju kada bi mogao biti napadnut te da tada pobjegne i potraži pomoć odrasle osobe.


E da, tako sam i ja govorila pa je stalno dobivao po piksi, ako se samo mičeš, nažalost mali agresivci neće uzmaknuti. A odrasli nisu uvijek u blizini.

Eto, iz osobnog iskustva, lako je ponavljat da se treba maknuti, ali kad to ne funkcionira nažalost, mislim da dijete treba pokazat da ga se ne može zezat.

----------


## frodo

mislim isto kao i *Ripcord*
uvijek smo B govorili da ako ga netko lupi ili ugrize neka se makne od njega
ali...sve dok ga pred mojim očim u vrtiću nije udario jedan dečkić koji je i inače mali agresivac
B se maknuo, očima punih suza,a mali za njim sa namjerom da nastavi
teta je tu uskočila pa je sve bilo ok
a kad smo došli doma muž i B i ja smo lijepo sjeli i "dogovorili" - ako te netko tako prvi udari-vrati mu istom mjerom!!!
pa zašto bi moje dijete bilo udarano od strane nekog djeteta zato jer to dijete ima "kratki fitilj"  :Mad: 
i nemojte misliti da ja mislim da je i moje dijete "zlatno"  :Grin:

----------


## VGmama

Da, istina, agresivci ponekad ne odustaju, ali ponekad i oni budu izazvani, jer ne vjerujem da oni počnu nekoga udarati ili gristi iz dosade, ili zato što mu to tako došlo, uvijek, tvrdim i tvrdit ću da je za svađu, tuču i slično potrebno dvoje. Neću braniti agresivce, ali skoro 99,9% ta djeca budu kriva i kažnjena samo zato što su nekoga gurnula ili udarila, a jadna nisu naučila (tu smo zakazali mi odrasli) da kad trebaju igračku, ljuljačku, kocku... trebaju pitati i zatražiti, te da se mogu zajedno s drugom djecom igrati bez otimanja i guranja - to je u ovoj mlađoj dobi, a kod starijih najčešće dođe do fizičkog obračuna tek nakon verbalnog okršaja, nisam primijetila da je dijete došlo i počelo mlatiti nekoga iz čiste dosade... Zato trebamo učiti djecu da poštuju i sebe, ali svakako i druge. Upravo u mojoj blizini klinac (7 godina) ugrizao prijateljicu (8 godina), plač suze, galama. Pitam ja njega pa zašto pobogu, a on u suzama "Govorila mi je da sam glup i psovala me je" Hmm, uz fizičke zlostavljače tu su najčešće i ovi verbalni, ali naravno tek u starijoj dobi jer u jaslicama i mlađoj vrtićkoj dobi to je nešto drugo. Na kraju su kažnjeni bili i dječak i djevojčica, ali tko je prvi započeo i koji je to trenutak.....

----------


## ana.m

Smaram da su agresivna djeca takva zbog roditelja, a roditeljima ne mogu vratiti, pa se iskaljuju na onome na kome mogu!

----------


## kajka1

moj sin je obicno vracao udarce i uglavnom mi je komentarisao "ako mene neko udari, ja cu njega jos jace". na to sam mu stalno govorila da ne moze da udara jos jace i da treba da se sklonio od tog deteta. Ali se upravo desilo ono sto ste napisali. Sklonio se od tog deteta a on je nastavio da ga juri da bi ga jos vise udarilo. Moj mali je tada zastao, pogledao nesigurno u mene a ovaj ga je idalje udarao. Mislim da je i on bio zbunjen sta treba uraditi. Prisla sam tom decaku i rekla u mnozini da se ne smeju tuci. Posto znam da iza tih udaraca obicno stoji problem da to dete nesto zeli da kaze pa mu je lakse da udari. Cucnula sam izmedju njih dvojice i pitala ovog decaka da li nesto zeli da kaze mom sinu. On je onako uznemiren rekao da zeli da mu moj sin pozajmi svog slona igracku jer bi voleo da se poigra sa njom. Na to sam mu rekla da je dovoljno bilo da kaze to mom sinu i da bi mu ovaj ili dao ili ne. Moj sin je na to rekao da nece da mu pozajmi igracku pa sam ja opet morala da prevodim i rekla sam da ovaj decak zeli samo malo da se poigra i da ce mu vratiti ubrzo. Na kraju je moj sin pozajmio igracku i oni su nastavili da se lepo druze. Ne kazem da je ovaj decak agresivac ali mislim da nije uspeo da se izrazi kako treba i da je zato pribegao fizickom udarcu.

----------


## ana.m

*kajka1* da, ima i djece koja se ne znaju drugačije izraziti, ali recimo...meni je to davanje igračaka drugom djetetu zato kaj to dijete to želi onak..Ne znam kako da objasnim. Nama se nedavno desilo da nam je neko dijete iz kolica uzelo igračku (skupu), mi smo na brzaka otišli iz parka (ja nisam vidjela tko je i kada tu igračku uzeo) i naravno da je više nikada nismo vidjeli. I rekla sam svojoj djeci (to ih oduvijek učim) da kao prvo ne kopaju po tuđim stvarima (kolicima) da se igraju samo s igračkama s kojima im je dozvoljeno da se igraju i da isto tako ako ne žele ne moraju nekome dati svoju igračku. Ponorim kad neka "baba" moje dijete nagovara da njenom djetetu da igračku. Pogotovo ako se njome stvarno igra. Ako me razumijete što ovdje hoću reći. Mrzim ta nagovaranja i ne pada mi na pamet tuđe dijete nagovarati da nam nešto da. I kad i oni sami (moja djeca) krenu piliti za nešto što nije njihovo, ako ovo dijete neda, maknem ih i objasnim da dijete neda i zašto neda i basta! Malo je OT

----------


## kajka1

> *kajka1* da, ima i djece koja se ne znaju drugačije izraziti, ali recimo...meni je to davanje igračaka drugom djetetu zato kaj to dijete to želi onak..Ne znam kako da objasnim. Nama se nedavno desilo da nam je neko dijete iz kolica uzelo igračku (skupu), mi smo na brzaka otišli iz parka (ja nisam vidjela tko je i kada tu igračku uzeo) i naravno da je više nikada nismo vidjeli. I rekla sam svojoj djeci (to ih oduvijek učim) da kao prvo ne kopaju po tuđim stvarima (kolicima) da se igraju samo s igračkama s kojima im je dozvoljeno da se igraju i da isto tako ako ne žele ne moraju nekome dati svoju igračku. Ponorim kad neka "baba" moje dijete nagovara da njenom djetetu da igračku. Pogotovo ako se njome stvarno igra. Ako me razumijete što ovdje hoću reći. Mrzim ta nagovaranja i ne pada mi na pamet tuđe dijete nagovarati da nam nešto da. I kad i oni sami (moja djeca) krenu piliti za nešto što nije njihovo, ako ovo dijete neda, maknem ih i objasnim da dijete neda i zašto neda i basta! Malo je OT


ana.m, u pravu si potpuno. Moje dete nikad ne kopa po tudjim igrackama i nikad ne place za tudjom igrackom. potpuno razume ako neko nece da mu da jer mu ja objasnim da drugo dete moze ali i ne mora da muda svoju igracku. Ja ne insistiram da on u svakom slucaju daje svoju igracku ukoliko ne zeli. Objasnim mu da ce taj neko da mu vrati kad zavrsi itd ali uvek ostavim odluku na njemu. Jedino kad insisitiram je ako ima dve identicne igracke i kad zaista nema razloga da on ima dve iste a drugo dete zeli ja mu kazem da podeli sa drugarom da mogu zajedno da se igraju. Ja insistiram na reci PODELITI jer mislim da ta vestina mora da se vezba.

----------


## ana.m

Podjeliti to svakako. Jer ako ti inzisitraš na tuđoj stvari, onda budi spreman da i i daš svoje. A ako to ne želiš, nemoj ni sam žicati druge.

----------


## VGmama

Što se tičeigračaka i mi smo znali govoriti "podijeli s djecom igračke", ali svremenom sam došla do zaključka da je bolje ne miješati se i ostavila sam sinkuna odluku s kime želi i kada želi i koju igračku želi s nekime podijeliti. Znaobi me pitati zašto xy ne želi svoje igračke dijeliti, a ja svoje uvijek moram snekime dijeliti. I stvarno, zašto, neka on sam odluči da li će s nekime neštopodijeliti ili ne. Vrlo brzo je vidio da ako dijeli igračke uvijek ima društvoza igru, a ako ne uvijek bi bio sam i češće mu se znalo dogoditi da ga je netkoudario, ugrizao, gurnu, pa čak i pljunuo, uh. Mogu reći da danas sa svima(naravno odabranim prijateljima u koje ima puno povjerenje) dijeli skoro pa svei ako treba nekome nešto posuditi na koji dan uvijek je široke ruke. Baš samponosna na njega zbog toga. Do toga smo došli postepeno. Bilo je tu i potrganihigračaka i ne vraćenih posuđenih igračaka i svega, ali najvažnije je bilo da jeto bila njegova odluka, a ne moje nagovaranje. Djeca su mi znala reći"teta on mi ne da igračku", a ja bi odgovorila "to je njegovaigračka i on o tome odlučuje", i obavezno bi naglasila da drugi puta i onineka razmisle da li će nešto podijeliti s njime ako on ne želi dijeliti snjima.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kako ih se u opće uči da uzvrate udarcem kad ih neko napadne. Meni se nekako čini da se neko tako brani urođeno, i ne znam kako da naučim dijete da udari drugo, ako ono nakon udarca ustukne. Ma garant je problem u meni. Ja nikako ne mogu da prevalim "ako te udari, udri i ti njega". 
Kčerki nikad nisam rekla da uzvrati udarac, ona je to jednostavno napravila sama kad je došla u bezizlaznu situaciju. A sin se šokira svaki put kad ga neko malo grublje dodirne.

----------


## ana.m

*VGmama* u ovoj cijeloj priči ne govorim o prijateljima i djeci s kojom se često družimo po parkovima, naravno. Pa to se već zna, govorim o onim usputnim za koje ne znam ni tko su ni od kuda su, pa nam se ovako desi da ostanemo bez drage i ne jeftine igračke  :Sad:  :Mad:  i o osobama koje na to nagovaraju tuđu djecu, a vide da dijete ne želi..I ne želim ih ni učiti da uvijek sve moraju dati samo zato jer ih netko na to nagovara! 

Ma i ja svoje ustvari pištam da se s djecom sami dogovaraju i rasprave, problem je kad se ubace stariji....

----------


## kajka1

> *VGmama* u ovoj cijeloj priči ne govorim o prijateljima i djeci s kojom se često družimo po parkovima, naravno. Pa to se već zna, govorim o onim usputnim za koje ne znam ni tko su ni od kuda su, pa nam se ovako desi da ostanemo bez drage i ne jeftine igračke  i o osobama koje na to nagovaraju tuđu djecu, a vide da dijete ne želi..I ne želim ih ni učiti da uvijek sve moraju dati samo zato jer ih netko na to nagovara! 
> 
> Ma i ja svoje ustvari pištam da se s djecom sami dogovaraju i rasprave, problem je kad se ubace stariji....


upravo i ja govorim o deci sa kojoj se svakodnevno druzimo. Razlog zasto se ja umesam da prakticno prevedem sta koji hoce da kaze je da bi ih usmerila na pravi put kako mogu da rese problem ali ne insistiram na tom nacinu. Mozda ste i u pravu i verovatno ih treba pustiti sami da se snadju i dogovore. 
slazem se sa Strobery shortcake "Ma garant je problem u meni. Ja nikako ne mogu da prevalim "ako te udari, udri i ti njega" jer i meni to jako grubo zvuci.
Ja sam rekla njemu da ako neko hoce da se potuce da on jednostavno kaze "Stop, necu da se svadjam i bijem" i da nekako i na taj nacin pokusa da izbegne. Sad stalno insistiram na toj recenici "Stop....."

----------


## rehab

Ja ne mogu u potpunosti kriviti roditelje za to. Šokirala sam se prekjučer kad je moj sinak oduzeo svoju igračku rođakinji i odgurnuo je. A onda mu je ona istom mjerom vraćala idući dan. Bila sam šokirana jer to dvoje djece nikada nitko nije udario, odgurnuo niti bio nasilan prema njima na bilo koji način. Dakle, to nisu naučili u kući. Svoje dijete također učim da se skloni, a kada vidim da je drugo dijete nasilno prema mome zamolim ga da ga ne udara, svakome dadnem po igračku i kažem im da se lijepo igraju. Dosad je palilo. U principu se ne miješam u te dječje svađe, dok ne dođe do fizičkog kontakta. Ne znam kako bih postupila da dođe do veće bitke.

----------


## eris

Život je džungla, i svako od nas ima nagon za preživljavanjem. Neki su slabiji a neki jači u tom darvinovom lancu, ali opet svako ima granicu. Moji znaju vratiti udarac, i nisam ih to ja učila, već igra sa drugom djecom(ja živim u malom gradu pa već djecu od 6 godina možete pustiti sami da se vani igraju). moj sin je znao doći iznerviran, ovaj ga lupio, ovaj mu ne da da igra lopte, ovaj ga istjerao. Nikada ne kometarišem ako su u pitanju vršnjaci(i veličina djeteta), nego : hajde malo se operi pa odmori!  Isto tako vjerujem da i moj mlatne neko od djece sa kojima se igra. pravilo koje se poštuje: djevojčice su prilično nježnije i nema sa njima hrvanjia i boksanja. I to se poštuje. 
Mala seka ima 20 mjeseci i ima rodicu koja je, doduše, sitnija, ali starija 4 mjesca. Često moja hoće neku lutku od rodice, ova ne da, i klepi moju. Ja lutku ne tražim a primjetila sam da i moja seka samo vreba priliku da ovoj vrati. Ako su dvije lutke tu onda il ja ili šogorica tražimo da se lutke podijele i da se igra nastavi.

----------


## ivana zg

nakon prošlogodišnjeg doslovno zlostavljanja moje djevojčice u vrtiću (udaranja šakama u trbuh i nogama u glavu)..da učim ju da vrati, ali vidim da ona to ne razumije...zašto...zato što joj stalno govorim da se nije lijepo tuć, a pogotovo manje i mlađe od sebe- e sad joj nije jasno kako odjednom smije vratiti....to ju zbunjuje-kad smije-kad ne..ali vjerujem daq će s godinama shvatiti..jer trpljenje nasilja, glumljenje mirotvorca i non stop uloga žrtve sigurno nije dobra ni za psihički razvoj djeteta...istina je da agresija izaziva agresiju- ali nekad treba reći dosta i ne trpiti nasilje, ako ga nikako drugačije nemožeš spriječiti, ako ih nije više od tebe, a nećeš uvijek imamti mamicu ili nekog da te brani-jednostavno moraš nači naćina da to napraviš sam-pa i vraćanjem udarca ako ništa drugo ne pali

----------


## ivana zg

pogotovo je to bitno za curice koje tuku dječaci kao u slučaju moje male...njih je zabavljalo što ona plače, ne zove tetu, ali i ne vraća udarac te ništa mami i tati ne spominje-tako je bila savršena žrtva...također dečko kojeg se najviše bojala i koji ju je najviše tuko- njega je najviše voljela-zar da žensko djet učim da je ljubav kad te netko fizički zlostavlja-nema šanse!!!!..pa da se jednog dana uda za nekoga tko će ju mlatiti jer je naučila da je to ljubav, on se na taj način izražava, jer eto nezna drugačije i zato bi to trebalo biti opravdano??!! molim vas lijepo!  takva sam i ja budala bila i štitila tog malog, jer tko zna kakvi su mu roditelji,čak sam se rasplakala mad njim...a onda skušim da ja i teta ne fermamo osjećaje -žrtve-moje kćeri i da nju nitko ne brani pa ni njezina mama, jer eto važniji su razlozi zašto je taj dječak takav, je li žrtva šta učinila da ga isprovocira i svi ostali mogući načini da ga se opravda, pa čak i želja da je bolje da žrtva ide psihologo jer je vjerovatno nešto u njoj što joj neda da se brani ili je rezlog zašto je žrtva...a malom agresivcu ne treba psiholog-uzrok nitko ne lječi!

----------


## Bubica

> E da, tako sam i ja govorila pa je stalno dobivao po piksi, ako se samo mičeš, nažalost mali agresivci neće uzmaknuti. A odrasli nisu uvijek u blizini.
> 
> Eto, iz osobnog iskustva, lako je ponavljat da se treba maknuti, ali kad to ne funkcionira nažalost, mislim da dijete treba pokazat da ga se ne može zezat.


Nije jedina varijanta reagiranja na fizičku agresiju - uzmicanje. Efikasnije je dijete učiti da zauzme stav, da jasno kaže "ne", da se "riječima" izbori za sebe, a u konačnici, naravno, i da potraži pomoć odraslih. 
Nikada svojoj djeci ne kažem "vrati" jer vjerujem da agresija nije primjeren odgovor na tuđu agresiju. Puno je puta već pisano o ovoj temi, treba iskopati koji stari topik.

----------


## Peterlin

Učili smo ih da se sklanjaju od nasilnika, ali djeca s vremenom sama shvate da neki drugi klinci razumiju samo zakon šake, pa se povremeno obrane. Nikada nismo poticali takvo ponašanje, ali nismo ni sankcionirali samoobranu. Ne moramo MI učiti dijete ništa, nauče oni sami - jedni od drugih. Moj mlađi je imao nasilnika u vrtićkoj grupi i naučio je samoobranu na težak način. Unatoč svim naporima stručne službe (nisam imala prigovora, čak nas se dosta roditelja uključivalo i u te razgovore s roditeljima i djetetom) nije bilo rezultata sve dok se nije našao netko jači od njega. Srećom, to nije bilo moje dijete, ali da je - ne bih okom trepnula.

----------


## vertex

Mislim da se ovo ne može rješavati ovakvim praktičnom uputama "vrati" ili "ne vraćaj", nego da djetetu treba pomoći da usvoji ideju da se s jedne strane ima pravo i treba braniti, a s druge, da nije svako dijete koje ga udari njegov neprijatelj niti zlo dijete, nego najčešće jednostavno dijete koje je u tom trenu pogriješilo i loše postupilo. Pokušati približiti bolje načine rješavanja sukoba, ali bez potpunog zatvaranja vrata prema fizičkoj obrani, dakle, da ne misli da ne smije vratiti ni ako je stvarno ugroženo. Dakle, niti ga poučavati da vraća, niti mu zabranjivati da vraća.

----------


## vertex

> Nije jedina varijanta reagiranja na fizičku agresiju - uzmicanje. Efikasnije je dijete učiti da zauzme stav, da jasno kaže "ne", da se "riječima" izbori za sebe, a u konačnici, naravno, i da potraži pomoć odraslih.


Tako je, nisam razradila onu samoobranu koju spominjem, to bi bilo to.

----------


## mirjana

i ja sam od onih koji su svojoj djeci rekli: "vrati"

zašto? zato što je moja mama mene učila da se ne tučem, da se maknem, da....   nastavite niz

i onda su mali nasilnici hodali za mnom, rugali se, gurkali, tukli... dok se nisam okrenula i vratila im 
nakon par takvih "vraćanja" nitko me nije ni pipnuo
našli su drugo dijete koje ne vraća udarce i gnjavili to dijete (lakše je nego udarati ono koje vrati)

i zato svoju djecu učim: tući se ne smije, makni se i reci nekom odraslom. ako drugo dijete ne prestaje, ako se ne možeš maknuti -* brani se* i zovi odrasle...

i baš me briga što to nije po pedagoškim standardima, ne želim da moja djeca prolaze ono što sam ja prolazila u jednom periodu svog života






> Da, istina, agresivci ponekad ne odustaju, ali ponekad i oni budu izazvani, jer ne vjerujem da oni počnu nekoga udarati ili gristi iz dosade, ili zato što mu to tako došlo, uvijek, tvrdim i tvrdit ću da je za svađu, tuču i slično potrebno dvoje.


a ja tvrdim da nisi u pravu jer sam osjetila i na svojoj koži kad sam bila mala, a i vidjela sam situacije kad su određeni klinci udarali bez ikakvog povoda
primjer: moje dijete crta kredom po stazi, malac prolazi kraj nje, udari je nogom !!! u glavu i ON počne plakati (jer mu je baka u blizini i glumi da nije ništa on krivo napravio)

i moram reći da mi je ova gore kvotana rečenica katastrofa, hoćeš li isto reći i kad taj mali agresivac postane veliki agresivac i bude mlatio svoju ženu...."tvrdim i tvrdit ću da da je za svađu, tuču i slično potrebno dvoje"

----------


## Ripcord

> Nije jedina varijanta reagiranja na fizičku agresiju - uzmicanje. Efikasnije je dijete učiti da zauzme stav, da jasno kaže "ne", da se "riječima" izbori za sebe, a u konačnici, naravno, i da potraži pomoć odraslih.


Kao što rekoh, u teoriji sve to zvuči divno... Ja sam se tukla jedino kao dijete s bratom, ježim se od bilo kakvog nasilja, ali neki ne znaju primiti ne. I da, iako ne mora biti do roditelja, ovaj mali koji u školi sve tlači doma ima izuzetnu sirovinu od oca, pa nije ni čudo što sve šakata.

Inače, moj će u pomoć izaći bilo kome, jako je osjetljiv na bilo kakvo podrugivanje i izrugivanje manjih ili u bilo kojem pogledu slabijih, često se kao mali išao igrati baš s onima koje su drugi izbjegavali i nije nikome uzimao igračke, a svoje je dijelio, znači stvarno je emocionalno inteligentan i preosjetljiv na mnogo šta, ali neke klince bi i ja rado bila izlemala kako su se znali ponašat, a ne vjerujem u tuču i samo sam se jednom u životu izderala na svojeg malog (što sam poslije žalila danima) i dobio je ovlaš po guzi taj put (jedan udarac, nije ni osjetio, ali se šokirao), i nikad više. 

Znači: ne vjerujem u nasilje, ali ponavljam: nisu svi isto odgojeni i isti, a neće moje dijete nikome služiti kao ispušni ventil ili vreća za udaranje - niti sad, a nadam se, u prenesenom obliku, niti kad odraste. Ako ne ide riječima, ne ide mirno, a ovo drugo uporno silom, onda ne želim da mi se dijete zaključava u wc-ima pod odmorom kao što neki drugi čine.

----------


## vertex

Mislim da u diskusiji treba razlučiti slučajeve udaranja i sličnoga koji se među manjom djecom događaju počesto, pa i među malo starijim prijateljima kad sukobi eskaliraju, od slučajeva pravog vršnjačkog nasilja. To su sasvim drugačije situacije! Ne štitiš dvogodišnje dijete od nekog budućeg nasilja tako što ga učiš da vrati trogodišnjaku koji ga je eto taj put udario u parku.

----------


## Ripcord

> Mislim da u diskusiji treba razlučiti slučajeve udaranja i sličnoga koji se među manjom djecom događaju počesto, pa i među malo starijim prijateljima kad sukobi eskaliraju, od slučajeva pravog vršnjačkog nasilja. To su sasvim drugačije situacije! *Ne štitiš dvogodišnje dijete od nekog budućeg nasilja tako što ga učiš da vrati trogodišnjaku koji ga je eto taj put udario u parku.*


Mislim da se to podrazumijeva.

----------


## vertex

> da li treba uciti decu da vrate ukoliko ih neko dete prvo udari? Potpuno mi je to enigma jer je vladalo to pravilo i svi su mi uvek govorili da ga ucim medjutim nesto mi tu smeta i ne dopada.


Pa evo, ovo je bilo početno pitanje. I koliko vidim, dosta vas piše o slučajevima kad im netko trajno maltretira dijete, a pitanje nije bilo o tome. A podrazumijevanje je majka nesporazuma  :Smile: .

----------


## Ripcord

> *I koliko vidim, dosta vas piše o slučajevima kad im netko trajno maltretira dijete, a pitanje nije bilo o tome. A podrazumijevanje je majka nesporazuma* .


Evo ja se ispričavam, jer sam sama imala dugo problema s time, budući da sam bila za neuzvraćanje udaraca, dok se to nije pretvorilo u sustavno maltretiranje i onda sam pristala na samoobrambenu tehniku.

Dakle ako malo dijete netko nejako lupi jednom, ne treba uzvratiti odmah  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

A kad ga, recimo u trećem razredu, prijatelj u svađi dobro zvekne? Treba li onda učiti da vrati?

Moji tu vraćaju sami, to je njihova spontana reakcija (ok, mlađi još nije trećaš, ali tu i tamo se dogodi s prijateljima iz kvarta). Tu im ne zamjeram, dakle ne držim im govor da se ne smije tući, nego samo konstatiram situaciju, pitam jesu li mogli kako pametnije sve skupa izvest (jer takve situacije redovito nastaju iz obostrane svađe), ako su ljuti predlažem odmor, saslušam žalopojku...Ako se ne igraju opet zajedno za deset minuta, a onda svakako sutradan.

----------


## koksy

Definitivno je stvar u dobi djeteta, kako i vertex kaze. Moj cetverogodisnjak uredno vrati udarac, nisam ga ja tome ucila ali mu ni ne branim. U pocetku sam govorila nek se makne, nek kaze tom djetetu da ga ne smije udarat i nek kaze teti al sad ga pustam da se izbori sam za sebe. Ako bas dode do jace makljaze tipa obostranog naguravanja, cupanja i sl. onda ja uskacem i razdvajam i oboje upozoravam, briga me cije je dijete, ja se prema tudoj odnosim isto kao prema svojoj.
Stariji, skolarci, bi vec trebali biti malo "pametniji" i pokusat izbjec da dobiju "po nosu" ili to drukcije rjesavat. I ne, ne pricam o sustavnom maltretiranju vec o spontanom kacenju zbog nekog nesporazuma.

Mog sina maltretira dijete za glavu manje od njega, jucer ga je u vrticu udario sakom u trbuh te je ovaj moj pao i zaradio 2 vece masnice. Pitala sam ga sta je napravio, kaze da je i on njega udario a onda ih je teta razdvojila i upozorila. Dakle ista stvar kao i da sam ja bila prisutna.

----------


## kam

Već sam negdje pisala da je moje djete bilo žrtva drugog klinje kojem je glavna rečenica bila TATA ME NAUČIO TUĆI A MAMA PSOVATI.Što reći na to.Mama mu radi u školi i vidi što on izvodi svaki dan.Bio kod pedagogice par puta ,razgovaralo se s njim.Komentar njegove mame je da je on ne shvaćen.Ma malo sutra Ja ne dopuštam svojoj djeci ni doma da se tuku a pogotovo vani,u školi ,parku i sl.Jednog lijepog dana kad je to sve eskaliralo moj sin nije vratio udarac ,nego ga je ugrizao i to pošteno.Mirni smo već skoro cijelu godinu od tog malog.Našao je drugu žrtvu.To su klinci koji idu u školu i koji će sad biti 3 razred .Tom malom moj sin nije prva a ni zadnja žrtva.Kakve je sve ludorije izvodio moj Bože.I ne, nemogu reći da su mu roditelji sirovine,glupi i slični komentari .Jednostavno ne provode niti malo vremena s njim .Mali je non stop na ulici sam

----------


## Bubica

ali, zasto mislite da će klincu, kojemo to ucito nije spontana reakcija, lakse i efikasnije biti nauciti "vratiti udarac" nego na neki drugi način izboriti se za svoj status. Kako ce ono, a ocito do sada niej fizicku agresiju koristilo kako nacin obrane, najednom udariti drugo dijete? Najvjerojatnije nece... Mislim da se vise isplati uloziti truda u usvajanje nekih drugih strategija koje ce mu dugorocnije biti sigurno efikasnije i korisnije.

----------


## kajka1

> Nije jedina varijanta reagiranja na fizičku agresiju - uzmicanje. Efikasnije je dijete učiti da zauzme stav, da jasno kaže "ne", da se "riječima" izbori za sebe, a u konačnici, naravno, i da potraži pomoć odraslih. 
> Nikada svojoj djeci ne kažem "vrati" jer vjerujem da agresija nije primjeren odgovor na tuđu agresiju. Puno je puta već pisano o ovoj temi, treba iskopati koji stari topik.


upravo to. Zauzeti stav a ne odmah poleteti i vratiti udarac. Zato sam mu ja i rekla da sledeci put bukvalo vikne "Stop, necemo da se bijemo itd itd"...

----------


## Solange13

ja bi naglasila da je odgoj jedna nadgradnja, a da se karakter, duša, rodi. nisu sva djeca ista, neka su jednostavno nježnija, pa se s njima treba potruditi oko samopouzdanja, osjećaja sigurnosti i vjere u pozitivan ishod. osobno smatram da teoretski postoje situacije, gdje treba vratiti i duplo, bez pardona. tj. ako je moguće, ne dozvoliti djetetu da upadne u ulogu  žrtve, odnosno onu vibru koju neko drugo dijete može osjetiti. Jer u pravilu, bullyji ne napadaju manje već one za koje osjećaju da mogu. malo nespretna analogija bi bila kao kad pas nanjuši slabost, strah. 
 Inače, mislim da sportske aktivnosti nisu loša stvar za samopouzdanje, pogotovo borilačke vještine, duh i tijelo + praktičan aspekt.  :Smile: 

tu je i nastavak na bubicin post, o alternativama - rad na samopouzdanju, stjecanju poštovanja u grupi (npr. kroz sport, hobije..)

----------


## kajka1

> . Ako bas dode do jace makljaze tipa obostranog naguravanja, cupanja i sl. onda ja uskacem i razdvajam i oboje upozoravam, briga me cije je dijete, ja se prema tudoj odnosim isto kao prema svojoj.


takodje ovo i ja radim. Upozoravam oba deteta a ne odnosim se samo prema jednom jer smatram da je sigurno obostrano doslo do svadje pa i fizickog obracuna. Upozorim da ne smeju da se tuku.

----------


## makita

Što kad vaše dijete vrati udarac pa dobije još jači...netko bi trebao prestati, zar ne?

Smatrate li da je onaj koji je prestao sa fizičkim obračunom slabić?

Koje su alternative? 
- zauzimanje odlučnog stava 
- biti glasan je sasvim prikladno
- reći odraslima je sasvim u redu
- izmaknit se, stavit neki predmet ispred sebe u obranu također je u redu
-

----------


## eliot

Evo baš neki dan moj muž kaže malome doslovno "Kad tebe netko udari, udari i ti njega. Ali nikad ne smiješ ti udariti ako tebe netko nije udario." I ja sam to s njim odslušala i nisam ništa komentirala, ali muči me to.
Ja sam sama odrastala u valjda nestvarno nenasilnom okruženju, od obitelji, susjedstva, do škole i puberteta itd. Tako da uopće nemam takvih iskustava, dok je naprotiv moj muž odrastao u totalno nasilnom okruženju gdje je trebalo preživjeti.
E sad, jučer smo se igrali s jednom jaaaako agresivnom djevojčicom G-ove dobi, koja ga je STALNO čupala, grizla i gurala, i meni je moram priznati laknulo kad sam vidjela da joj on (ponekad, ne uvijek) vrati. Dosad je uvijek od nje samo trpio i plakao mami. Dakle drago mi je bilo vidjeti da i on ima neku granicu kad skuži da se mora obraniti.
I onda valjda ostajemo na onoj tatinoj pouci od početka posta, ali kao kršćaninu nije mi drago  :Sad:

----------


## pikula

u našem vrtiću su učili klince da ispruži ruku ispred sebe sa otvorenim dlanom i glasno vikne "ne!" čim netko krene agresivno prema njima.  To se ispostavlio nevjerojatno efikasno jer nravno daj e klince lakše zaustaviti prije nego se razmašu u svojoj ljutnji. Osim toga taj otvoren a opet obramben stav podiže samopouzdanje onima koje se napada. Naravno ne pali uvijek, ali je jako dobro jer privuče pažnju tete, učiteljice, a nije klasično tužakanje. Meni se to sviđa. 
Mislim da se djeca u samoobrani trebaju znati izmaknuti, blokirati udarce, pa i udariti da bi pobjegli ako ih netko drži ili udara. Ali to nije vraćanje iz osvete ili mržnje, pto bi i po mnei bilo ružno, nego kratki udarac  i bijeg na sigurno - po tetu, učiteljicu ili roditelje.Mislim da se svi imao pravo braniti i da taj instinkt ne treba potiskivati, ali daleko sam od tog pitcanja na osvećivanje istom mjerom. Ako se može maknuti od napadača nemaš nikakav izgovor za nastavak nasilja. To pravilo vijredi i za moje klince ak okažu da su nekog udarili jer ih je on prvi. Ako su imali kamo otići i drugačije to riješiti i nisu bili prisiljeni se braniti, ne pali ima izgovor  :Smile:  Vidi se da sam trenirala borilačke vještine LOL

----------


## makita

> u našem vrtiću su učili klince da ispruži ruku ispred sebe sa otvorenim dlanom i glasno vikne "ne!" čim netko krene agresivno prema njima.  To se ispostavlio nevjerojatno efikasno jer nravno daj e klince lakše zaustaviti prije nego se razmašu u svojoj ljutnji. Osim toga taj otvoren a opet obramben stav podiže samopouzdanje onima koje se napada. Naravno ne pali uvijek, ali je jako dobro jer privuče pažnju tete, učiteljice, a nije klasično tužakanje. Meni se to sviđa. 
> Mislim da se djeca u samoobrani trebaju znati izmaknuti, blokirati udarce, pa i udariti da bi pobjegli ako ih netko drži ili udara. Ali to nije vraćanje iz osvete ili mržnje, pto bi i po mnei bilo ružno, nego kratki udarac  i bijeg na sigurno - po tetu, učiteljicu ili roditelje.Mislim da se svi imao pravo braniti i da taj instinkt ne treba potiskivati, ali daleko sam od tog pitcanja na osvećivanje istom mjerom. Ako se može maknuti od napadača nemaš nikakav izgovor za nastavak nasilja. To pravilo vijredi i za moje klince ak okažu da su nekog udarili jer ih je on prvi. Ako su imali kamo otići i drugačije to riješiti i nisu bili prisiljeni se braniti, ne pali ima izgovor  Vidi se da sam trenirala borilačke vještine LOL


Mogu i ovo potpisat

----------


## litala

meni je, u toj njihovoj dobi od manje od recimo 4 godine, jedini nacin reagiranja taj da ja (ili neka druga odrasla osoba) sto brze odreagira na agresivni cin i rijesi to.

ovo vracanje, obrambeni stavovi, verbalna ili fizicka obrana i ostalo - to mi sve pocinje igrati tek nakon cetiri godine... a bogami i kasnije... 

nisu sva djeca istovremeno zrela za takvo ozbiljno i zahtjevno mentalno procesuiranje tudjih ponasanja (aha, napada me, sad cu se ja obranit u interesu zastite osobnog integriteta! no, sto cu odabrat? viknut ne! ispruzenom rukom, da me istovremeno cuje mama/teta, a pokret rukom zbuni napadaca? ili da bjezim, ionako smo na livadi, a imam i patike na nogama? ili da izvedem neku drugu diverziju??... hmmmmm... da razmislim....)

a cvrsto vjerujem da u dobi od ispod bar cetiri godine ti mehanizmi akcija-reakcija funkcioniraju na nekim vrlo vrlo bazicnim i refleksnim razinama...

----------


## kajka1

> Što kad vaše dijete vrati udarac pa dobije još jači...netko bi trebao prestati, zar ne?
> 
> Smatrate li da je onaj koji je prestao sa fizičkim obračunom slabić?
> 
> Koje su alternative? 
> - zauzimanje odlučnog stava 
> - biti glasan je sasvim prikladno
> - reći odraslima je sasvim u redu
> - izmaknit se, stavit neki predmet ispred sebe u obranu također je u redu
> -


ova varijanta mi se najvise dopada. Kao i ona sa ispruzenom rukicom i vikanjem "ne".

----------


## koksy

> meni je, u toj njihovoj dobi od manje od recimo 4 godine, jedini nacin reagiranja taj da ja (ili neka druga odrasla osoba) sto brze odreagira na agresivni cin i rijesi to.
> 
> ovo vracanje, obrambeni stavovi, verbalna ili fizicka obrana i ostalo - to mi sve pocinje igrati tek nakon cetiri godine... a bogami i kasnije... 
> 
> nisu sva djeca istovremeno zrela za takvo ozbiljno i zahtjevno mentalno procesuiranje tudjih ponasanja (aha, napada me, sad cu se ja obranit u interesu zastite osobnog integriteta! no, sto cu odabrat? viknut ne! ispruzenom rukom, da me istovremeno cuje mama/teta, a pokret rukom zbuni napadaca? ili da bjezim, ionako smo na livadi, a imam i patike na nogama? ili da izvedem neku drugu diverziju??... hmmmmm... da razmislim....)
> 
> a cvrsto vjerujem da u dobi od ispod bar cetiri godine ti mehanizmi akcija-reakcija funkcioniraju na nekim vrlo vrlo bazicnim i refleksnim razinama...


A nama je bas oko trece godine palilo to s ispruzenom rukom, sad s 4 je refleks da udara nazad.

----------


## vertex

litala, pa u tako maloj dobi to i nije mentalno procesuiranje situacije, nego naučena radnja, gotovo rješenje. Npr, kad te netko udre, na sav glas vikni "ne!". I to učiš dijete, ili neku sličnu varijantu, i ja sam ih vidjela više koji su to naučili. S jedne strane pomaže u konkretnim situacijama u toj maloj dobi, a s druge, gradiš neku osnovu za naknadna mentalna procesuiranja  :Grin: .

----------


## AndrejaMa

Upravo smo jutros na putu do vrtića imali tu raspravu.
Moj šestogodišnjak odbija ići u vrtić iz razloga što ga neka djeca tuku.
Učim ih obojcu da nije lijepo tući se, da neka se makna. 
Ali to očito nije urodilo plodom.
Sada sam mu rekla da ako ga netko udara neka pokuša reći NE, ako ne pali - neka kaže teti. Ako i dalje ne prestaje - VRATI, uz upozorenje da od sada vraćaš svaki udarac.

----------


## pikula

U vrtiću su klinci imali radionicu i moram priznati da je moj sin sve zapamtio do prve jer su sve isprobali što im je naravno bilo zabavno. Pa nešto treba objasniti ozbiljno, a nešto kroz igru malo usvojiti stav. Ima puno tradicionalnih dječjih igara koje tete  koriste da bi djeca našla svoju mjeru u tim koškanjima na siguran način, naravno one koje znaju i koje imaju mogućnosti . ide, ide jež, boc boc iglicama..bjež mi sad prva pada na pamet, ali ima još toga

----------


## litala

pa nisam ni napisala da djeca to ne mogu usvojit :-p 

al se jesam referirala na cinjenicu da je dijete pokretacice topica cca tri godine, a i nekako mi se ucinilo da je to problem koji traje vec neko vrijeme (dakle poceo prije trece godine)...

a stacumuja, ocito sam malo zafilozofirala na krivom pdf-u  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

ma sve pet, nije da polemiziramo LOL
sve se svede na to da teta zna kako i da ima vremena i mogućnosti odradila bi s grupom što treba da se djeca nauče i posvađati pomirit i pobjeć ako je netko ljut i tuče se i kako smirit ljutka, ali ako ih je 30 ispod tri godine onda je to ravno čudu, čast iznimkama.  Tako da ne preostaje nego doma s djetetom radit, igrat se situacija iz vrtića, zamjenit uloge, glumit  tetu, pa prijetelje, pa tako što bolje skužit što se događa tamo i ondaje lakše reagirat. Naravno da mala djeca ne mogu i ne trebaju sve sama riješavat. Kod naših teta nije palilo da dođeš mirno i kađeš što je bilo jer su onda bile sigurne da se ništa nije strašno dogodilo, ali na vikanje tijekom tučnjave su skakale jer ipak može biti svašta pa skoče odmah. Sad svatko zna svoje tete i grupu najbolje

----------


## big milky mum

od mog sina teta u vrtiću ih uči da ako te neko udari da treba vratiti!!! meni to nikako ne sjeda-ipak život ne funkcionira tako! 
ja mu pokušavam objasniti u kojem slučaju je ok se braniti a kad ne, pa da prvo veli prestani, prijatelji se ne tuku i na taj način da zaustavi onog ko ga tuče!
ali istina je da je tako malima teško to objasniti!

----------


## eris

Moja najstarija kći je bila odmalena krhko i nježno stvorenje, jake inteligencije ali slabe muskulature. Od 1. razreda osnovne škole jedan dječak je maltretira. Bukvalno radi mobing na njoj. U nižim razredima je to bilo na sljedeći način: pljune je, uzme njene novce iz novčanika i stavi sebi pod pazuh, udari je po leđima, digne joj suknjicu, postavi joj nogu, isprlja joj pernicu od pod i slično. Psovke da ne spominjem. Pošto su roditelji"normalni" mi smo pokušali preko razrednika sa njima da komuniciramo. Uvijek je kod njih čvrst odbrambeni stav(pa i ona je njega izazavala, vratila mu je i slično). Nakon 4. razreda, on ponovo ide sa njom u odjeljenje(kod nas djecu miksaju kada prelaze od učitelja nastavnicima) i naravno nastavak. Sada su više uvrjeđivački: vidi kakva si ružna, gubo, gubava(često joj bude herpes na usni),smrdiš, ja te ne bih ni pogledao, ni sjedio sa tobom. Naravno sve uvrede nisu imale veze sa stvarnošću, moja kći je dobro i poslušno dijete, odlična učenica, a zlostavljač dolazi iz porodice u kojo roditelji jedno drugo psuju majku, i ima dva starija brata koja su bili isti kao on. Zamislite sada svaki dan, svaki ubogi dan školske godine da on nju maltretira. Vrijeđao je on u drugu djecu, ali moja kći je bila njegov glavni cilj i zadatak. Mi smo sa njom razgovarali, prijavi ga, otiđi pedagogu, vrati i ti njemu udarac, čak sam znala i reći da mi više ništa ne govori, jer ne znam šta da radim, bila sam potpuno nemoćna(išla sam bezbroj puta razrednici i pedagogoci). Čak sam stekla i utisak, da oni misle kako sam dosadna, ne mogu ni oni ništa, da se strpimo dok ne završi školu. nekoliko puta verbalne grozote vezane za kćerkinu sexualnost nisam MM ni prijavljivala. Vjerujte, bilo me sramota i ponoviti, a strahovala sam da i MM može poludjeti i uraditi nešto nepromišljeno. I tako dan za danom, sve do jednom. Prošle godine, sami početak drugog polugodišta, moja nkći sedmi razred, bebici 10 dana, mi veseli, odmorni, sa novim članom porodice. I dolazi ona iz škole, sva prljava, ošamućena, i kaže meni šta joj je sve uradio, i da ona više ne ide u školu. Samo da čujete kakvu grozotu je jedno 13-godišnje dijezte izreklo mojoj kćerki, za ne povjerovati. I ja istog trena odlučim reći MM, malo ja to upakujem. On je sjedio, pozelenio, i rekao da idemo oboje u školu. Tamo smo napravili takav metež, tražili smo direktora, prekinuli čas, pedagogica je došla, njegovi roditelji. MM je samo šutio i onda je rekao pred svima:" Od sada kada je fizički povrijedi svaki pu ima pravo, ja joj dajem to pravo, da mu pred svima vrati. Da vidim da ijedan nastavnik išta kaže, ako je nisu branili neka dopuste da se sama brani. Za svaku verbalnu uvredu ona će napustiti čas i sjedit će ispred učionice. A prvi puta kada joj kaže nešto ovako pogano, ja ću tužiti školu, direktora, roditelje i slučaj prijaviti Socijalnom. Ne mogu dopustiti da je povrijedi, ili vrijeđa a da ja to gledam. Postoje izjave djece o njegovom ponašanju zadnjih 8 godina, dokumetovane. Moje nije da rješavam sa djetetom, ali ja ću pronači način!" Svi su ostali paf. Kada smo došli kući objasnili smo joj da je narasla, da se mora boriti za sebe, da je vjerovatno i jača od njega, i da ga mlatne kada god joj zlo nanese. I tako je i bilo. Uvrede su bile i dalje ali rjeđe, ona je bila zadovoljnija, mi malo rasterećeniji. Na kraju 8. razreda toliko je zlostavljač vrijeđao jednu djevojčicu koja ima kraćuu nogu, da su ga svi ostali dječaci istukli. I tada je prestalo. Moja kći je sada gimnazijalka, on ide u drugu školu, ali opet se sjeti nekada i i priča šta je sve proživljavala. Na žalost sistem nije riješio, nego se tkva djeca, problematične prirode i ponašanja i učenja, puštaju iz razreda u razred samo da bi ih se nastavnici "riješili". I tako završe osnovnu, srednju, pa se onda pitamo otkud zlostavljač u porodici, ili kako se postane kriminalac. Od tada za svu moju djecu važi: ne daj se ponižavati, i ne dozvoli da te drugi biju.

----------


## ivana zg

-kod moje male ih je 28 u grupi..rijetko kad teta može vidjeti da se tuku i zadražiti da se ovaj ispriča..

-.nije mi smetalo ako se klinke nekad povuku za kosu, ali kad ju dječak od 3g koji trenira karate bez ikakvog povoda udari šakama u trbuh i nogom u glavu a teta ne vidi ili ga brani-šta na to reć
mala mi je piškila noću u gaće, danima bila razdražljiva,plakala za svaku sitnicu, vrištala u snu- a nije htjela reć što se događa-dok joj nisam našla masnicu iza uha od udarca nogom koji ju je mogao usmrtiti

-mislite li da će takva dijeca agresivna već u vrtiću, biti bolja u kad krenu u školu-ja mislim da ne samo će nastavit po starom dok ne nalete na nekog jačeg od sebe
-uzrok takvog ponašanja sigurno postoji ali u trenutku kada sam spoznala da mi je dijete od njegovog udarca moglo ostati na mjestu mrtvo-nije me zanimao
- tuče se jer želi nanjeti bol i već sada uživa kad nekom nanosi bol- tuče druge jer ne podnose kada plaču
- mojoj maloj je rečeno da zove teteu svaki put, ali ona sad u tome pretjeruje, pa ju zove za svaku sitnicu, a djeca obožavaju kad ona tako regira pa ih to motivira da ju još jače udaraju, i provociraju-da bi plačući zvala tetu
-što je poduzeto u vezi agresivca-ništa? rečeno mi je da je bolje da moja mala ide psihologu nego on-

- kad ih je za vrijeme blagdanskog dežuratva čuvala druga teta- malom je stalno govorila-udarišli tu i tu curicu još jednom reću joj da ti vrati i 10 puta ga je upozorila i fakat ga je ima stalno na oku- nije ga htijela poniziti ili izdvojiti, da se osjeća posramljeno već mu dati do znanja da takvo ponašanje neće dopustiti i da će mali snositi "posljedice" za takvo ponašanje, a ne da će on "biti šef" grupe-već ona teata
- uglavnom teta je rekla njegovom ocu kako se mali ponaša- jedno ga vrijeme nakon toga nije bilo u vrtiću- a kasnije kad je došao mir...teta iz njihove domicilne grupe roditeljima nikad nije ukazala na ponašanjem njihovog dijeteta

- mala mi danas ne ide u vrtić-jučer nije prvi put u životu htjela ostat u vrtiću,ali mislila sam da je to samo faza pa sam ju ostavila a ona se od straha i plaća ispovraćala-kaže teta da s hodnika nije htijela ući unutra
-nakon samo 2 dan oduševljenja odjednom plaće i povraća, i naravno da ponukana iskustvom opet mislim da se nešto događa

-imaju novu tetu jer im je njohova otišla, i opet će za mjesec dana dobiti novu-koma

- ima par roditelja čija su dijeca agresiva i oni su sami tražili da psihologica dođe u grupu, ali roditelji glavnog agresivca ne fermaju-a teta je prema njemu med


Uglavnom ujna MM mi kaže da u njihovom vrtiću postoje brat i sestra koja su agresivni ali nisu zajedno u grupi- ova agresivna djevojčica ima skupinu "bandu" svojih curica koju pozove u kut sobe, odabere žrtvu, i onda je tuku (tad su imali 4,5g) bez ikakvog povoda -tukle su MM sestričnu ali i druge...tete jednostavno nisu mogle vjerovati kad su shvatile nakon dugo vremena što se događa-nažalost tome nisu mogle stati u kraj...ta curica je ovaj tjedan krenula u školu-mislite li da to neće raditi i tamo?

----------


## eris

Mislim da bi tema trebala pričati i o djeci zlastvljačima, ali jedan aspekt toga da se braniš jeste što te neko napada. a napadači sve česći i gori. I Ivana-zg, mislim da nastavak ponašanja slijedi i u školi, doduše može da se razvije ili drži pod kontrolom, ovisi od sredine. Roditelji te djece očigledno su zakazali.

----------


## ivana zg

da jesu zakazali, mada iskreno znam da ima slučajeva gdje roditelji uočavaju problem, priznaju ga, ne dižu dijete u zvijezde veću su realni jer znaju da im se tako ponašanje dijeteta jedan dan kad poraste može obiti o glavu- traže pomoć- mada ju rijetko nalaze, a sami se teško ili nikako nose s tim.....takvima svaka čast-bar se trude i ne stavljaju probleme pod tepih-takvo djete već ima predispoziciju da možda jednog dana preraste takvo ponašanje

----------


## adria

mislm da je bespredmetno uopce pričati o tome da su agresivna djeca produkt agresvnih roditelja...
ja sam rodila dvoje koij su dijametralno suprotni po karakternim osobinama..
stariji dječak- plavooko,plavokoso umilno i njezno stvorenje koje nikad u zivotu nije imao ni kao beba fazu da bi digao ruku na mene a kamoli na bilo koga drugoga.
bez obzira sto nije bio nasilan učila sam ga da se nije lijepo tuči i zaista nikad mu nije palo napamet agresijom pistupati drugima...
uvijek je bio dosta viši od vršnjaka pa ga uglavnom nitko nije dirao ali se uskoro pojavio problem u našoj užoj obitelji...
dakle,dečkić njegove dobi uredno ga je mlatio doslovno dok se ovaj moj sklanjao i sve pokusavao riješti razgovorima...
trajalo je to godinama dok mu nije pukao film pa mu je pošteno vratio...kako je veći i jači ne moram ni spominjati da mu vise nikad nije palo na pamet tući ga...

13 i pol godina kasnije rodila sam crnokosu,crnooku tasmanijsku neman(zaista joj je to nadiimak kod nas doma :D) koja je toliko dominantna da sam sve živce potrosila da je usmjerim na pravi put...
naravno da joj nisam dozvoilla da okolo mlati tuđu djecu...
stajala sam nad njom ko kobac i uporno ponavljala kako je to ruzno i kako se to nesmije i pazila...
da,imala je poriv udariti,ugristi,počupati ali ja se prema tome nisam postavila :Shock: na je takva i sto ja tu mogu!
ne dozvoljavam joj da tuče,grize i čupa tuđu djecu i sasvim mi je uredu ako joj drugo dijete vrati ako je ona prva počela!naravno da ce joj vratiti!
pomalo,s vremenom sam uspjela naučti je da je ružno tući se,čupati i gristi!
nismo mali puno incidenata s djecom vani jer sam bas jako pazila da do toga ne dođe..
desilo se nekoliko puta i onda sam ju odmah uzela za ruku i udaljila s igrališta!
danas nakon puno truda ona vise ne tuče djecu osim ako je netko prvi ne udari!onda vrati i to je nisam nikad trebala učiti... :Wink: 
i dalje je dominantna,predvodnik i šefica to joj je pak karakterna crta od koje ne mozemo pobjeci ali nema udaranja druge djece!
inače,imali smo period u životu kad je moj vec veliki tinejđer vikao :mamaaaa,L. me tučee!on 15,ona 1 i pol godinu!
dakle, po meni nema veze s odgojem jer smo ih odgajali isto,vec s karakterom :Smile:

----------


## rena7

Hm... dvosjekli mač, da li vratiti udarac ili ne? Onako na prvu bi rekla- da, odmah.  A onda, pametniji popušta, treba ignorirati. A onda- dobar i lud su braća.... ne znam. Moj je više mudrica, verbalno rješava stvari, u sukobu za igračke, uvijek nudi drugu u zamjenu ili sebi nalazi drugu zanimaciju. Nisam primjetila da je sklon udaranju, zaista nisam. Dva puta je lupio bratića i za to je bio sankcioniran sjedanjem na trosjedu u trajanju od par minuta. Shvatio je poruku, jer ne udara ga više. No tu je neki drugi problem- dijete osjeti energiju odraslih (ne bi u detalje) i samo je htio privući pažnju na sebe. Ja to znam, ali svejedno je bio kažnjen zbog udaranja. Primarni problem u ovom odnosu nema veze sa udaranjem i rješavamo ga na drugi način. 

Na neka bezazlena koškanja ne bi obraćala pažnju, ali na sustavno maltretiranje- kmh khm khm... prvo bi trebala umiriti sebe, pa tek onda razgovarati sa djetetom. Ali da, u principu sam za to- vratiti udarac. Ne prvi, ne slučajni, ali ako je udaranje namjerno i kontinuirano- brani se.

----------


## eris

MM je rekao jednom povodm mog gore opisanog slučaja: Da si u lošem braku 8 godina, razveo bi se, ne bi trpio poniženja i batine, a ne da moje dijete u učionici ima patnju svaki dan. I to je realnost. Učim ih ljepoti življenja, brizi o starima, da šire vidike, da pokažu šta osjećaju, da se ne boje, i onda treba neko da sav moj trud sruši u par sekundi.

----------


## hipernova

eris, došlo mi je da plačem čitajući tvoj post, a mogu misliti kako je vama bilo a pogotovo malenoj. trebali ste odmah sa tužbom i Socijalnom službom zaprijetiti na početku. moj nećak sada ima 18 godina i upisao je fax. cijelu srednju školu on je bio maltretirano dijete sa strane četiri-pet dečkiju iz razreda. njegova mama nema s kim nije u školi razgovarala, od razrednika, psihologa, roditelja...ali nije postigla ništa. žalosno ali istinito. došlo je do toga da je malog morala voditi privatnom psihologu jer nije znala što bi.

e sad, ja imam dvojicu sinova, predškolaca i učim ih da NIKAD ne vraćaju ako ih netko  udari, jednostavno jer znam kakav su temperament i da nijma ne bi bilo uopće problem udariti.
ponekad ta impulzivnija djeca budu izazvana od ovih "dobrica" i teško je roditeljima prosuditi i arbitrirati na ispravan način.
S druge strane pokušavam jačati svojoj djeci samopouzdanje na drugi način i prikazujem im te situacije (kao što je netko gore već napisao) da se maknu od te djece, ako se ponovi nek kažu tetama ali nek ne tuku.
Jer ja znam za svoje da će se oni znati i te kako obraniti ako dođe do sličnih NedajBože situacija kao u postu gore

----------


## kajka1

zaista nemam reci za tvoj post, eris. samo mislim da niste smeli pustiti toliko dugo da traje jer je moglo da ostavi trajne posledice na vasu devojcicu. Na mogu da shvatim direktora skole i profesorke da su to dopustali. Uvek u svim skolama imas po jedno takvo problematicno dete pa sam tako i ja imala u mojoj skoli. Ali se odlicno secam da je bio pod nadzorom i ucitelja i pedagoga i da nije imao manevarski prostor da se tako ponasa. Strasno. Da ti neko maltretira dete i da niko ne moze to da razresi.

----------


## alga

> da li treba uciti decu da vrate ukoliko ih neko dete prvo udari?


ne.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ako ga budem trebala učiti da vrati, odnosno ako mu ne dođe spontano, svakako ću ga probati naučiti.
Ali to treba biti zadnja metoda, ako ništa drugo ne djeluje, niti odmicanje, govorenje teti i sl.
Mi smo nedavno krenuli u vrtić, i tu je bio jedan dečko koji je non stop maltretirao sve oko sebe. Došao bi tući jednog starijeg dečka,
ova bi se odmaknuo, govorio mu da prestane, na kraju mu i oduzeo štap s kojim ga je ovaj mlatio, ali ništa nije funkcioniralo dok ga jednostavno nije klepio.
Nažalost, zakon šake je ponekad jedini jezik koji nasilnicu razumiju.

I mislim da nikako nije isto vratiti udarac, kao i udariti iz čistog mira. U prvom slučaju riječ je o samoobrani, u drugom o nasilju.

A ja svakako ne mislim izigravati Gandhija preko leđa svog djeteta.

----------


## Lutka

nisam čitala sve vaše postove i ni sama ne znam kako djetetu objasnit udarce i tuču. ne znam. NE ZNAM, al vidim da ćemo morat naći način i to očito što prije. imao je nepune dvije godine kad sam ga odvela u jednu igraonicu gdje su se odjednom oko nas stvorila dva malca i vikala: ja ga tuči, ja ga tuči, pokazivajući na mog klinju. to se desilo bez ikakavog razloga i povoda, osim što više nisu bili sami. kad sam im rekla da se djeca ne smiju tuči i da moraju biti dobri jer je on još mali, jedna od njihovih mama mi je rekla: "aaa, pa i moj ima malo više od dvi (godine)" potpuno zanemarivši onaj dio o tuči i što sam ja uopće htjela reći. pokupili smo se i otišli a ja se uvijek iznova čudim količinom agresije koju vidim kod zbilja male djece i potpunim prihvaćanjem njihovih roditelja kako je to ok. isto se odnosi i na količine beštimji (ilitiga psovki) kod klinica, ali to je za drugi topik. nedavno smo bili na plaži i J. se savim lijepo igrao sa jednim četverogodišnjakom, koji ga je u jednom trenu jako odgurnuo i udario rukom jer mu J. nije htio dati svoju kanticu. I normalno, dijete mi se prepalo i došlo do mene da ga pomazim, dok je mama tog nasilnika odvela u more bez puno objašnjavanja kako to nije lijepo niti ga je dovela da se ispriča. ma užas. i što bih trebala objasniti svom djetetu, kakvo je to ponašanje? kakvo nam je društvo? djetetu od dvi ipo godine... da ga dam na karate sa četiri?

----------


## Trina

Djecu treba od početka učiti da se moraju braniti kad ih netko udari. Netko tebe šakom, ti njega opali još jače. I nema tu puno psihologije ni mudrosti, onaj koji se ne nauči obraniti taj će biti mlakonja koji će primati po sebi uvijek. Ja sam bila drugačijeg stava dok mi je sin bio mlađi ali sam promijenila mišljenje kad je jadničak poslušao mene u situacijama di malim nasilnicima nije bilo do jednake psihologije. Sad je priča drugačije, iako nikad nije i neće biti dijete koje šakama rješava probleme (ide u 5. razred) ali potući će se kad treba. Mušku djecu ipak treba odgajati malo drugačije od djevojčica i sve one priče o jednakosti, nenasilju, blagosti i razgovorima su pale u vodu nekoliko puta tijekom odrastanja mog sina. Slažem se da je refleksna radnja djeteta da se obrani ili ne ali dijete koje nije naučeno na udarce i takvu vrstu odnosa, kojem se od rođenja tupi da tuča nije OK, će biti zbunjeno i neće se znati postaviti. Mlađeg sina od početka učim da  vrati istom mjerom. I da vidiš kako lakše dolazi do položaja u društvu, odnosno u toj muškoj nekakvoj hijerarhiji, nikad ne prolaze dobro oni koji se povlače. A neke stvari se nikad u čovječanstvu neće promijeniti-od muških se traži hrabrost, snaga i odvažnost a kod žena nešto sasvim drugo.

----------


## Bubica

ja imam sina od 11 godina i uopće ne kužim ovu briju: vrati duplo jače inače će biti papak..., zna se potući kada treba...pa dijete mi još niti jednom nije došlo doma i reklo da se potukao?! Naravno da je bilo svađa i trzavica, bilo je i situacija kada ga je jedan klinac uzeo baš na zubali sve se to rješavalo u hodu, odmah smo uključili i učiteljicu, pa neće se valjda valjat u blatu i rješavat probleme u životu.

----------


## pomikaki

eris, meni je mučno u želucu nakon čitanja tvog posta.
sve je to lijepo i naravno da ću učiti svoje dijete, ako te netko udari pokušaj riješiti mirnim putem, reci odraslima, vikni ne
ali ako je maltretiranje ozbiljno, itekako ću joj reći da udari - i to što jače može
jer sam i sama bila u takvim situacijama, i znam da to pali, trpjela sam svašta ali jednom kad sam bila pritisnuta uza zid razvalila sam šakom napadača u lice i da vidite kako je prestao, skupa sa svojim pomoćnicima, smrdljivim kukavicama
žao mi je što to nisam radila puno češće, vjerujte, a nije meni bilo najgore, bilo je i puno gorih zlostavljanja
odrasli nisu prisutni cijelo vrijeme, i nikako ne bih htjela da mi dijete duže vremena mora trpjeti takvo zlostavljanje

da je haharica onda bih više pazila da zaštitim drugu djecu od nje bude li potrebno
ali nije, vrlo je mirno, plašljivo dijete i mislim da će vrlo vjerojatno biti takvih situacija  :Undecided:

----------


## Svimbalo

> eris, meni je mučno u želucu nakon čitanja tvog posta.
> sve je to lijepo i naravno da ću učiti svoje dijete, ako te netko udari pokušaj riješiti mirnim putem, reci odraslima, vikni ne
> ali ako je maltretiranje ozbiljno, itekako ću joj reći da udari - i to što jače može
> 
> odrasli nisu prisutni cijelo vrijeme, i nikako ne bih htjela da mi dijete duže vremena mora trpjeti takvo zlostavljanje


Upravo tako.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja učim djecu da ne uzvraćaju batinama. Mogu pokušat riješiti stvar verbalno, ignorirati ili se obratiti odrasloj osobi. Ako se uzvrati batinama krug se ne zatvara. Uzvraćanje istom mjerom samo produžuje i pogoršava stvar. U slučajevima da se radi o kontinuiranom zlostavljanju, tu su odrasli da to rješavaju. Ne govorim, napamet, imam iskustvo sustavnog zlostavljanja mog djeteta. Ja sam to riješila, a dijete sam upućivala da to drugo dijete izbjegava i ignorira njegovo ponašanje. I to je upalilo.

Taj problem ima još jednu dimenziju. Često se takvi sukobi događaju u školi i oko škole. Recimo, da dijete na zlostavljanje uzvrati batinama, škola će ga proglasit izazivačem nereda, tučarošem, istim kao i onaj koji ga zlostavlja, divljakom, nepristojnim, neodgojenim itd. itd. Pogotovo ako je dječak, jer se djevojčicama fizički obračuni u puno većoj mjeri toleriraju. I pogotovo ako se ustanovi da su ga roditelji poučili da vraća udarce.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> sve je to lijepo i naravno da ću učiti svoje dijete, ako te netko udari pokušaj riješiti mirnim putem, reci odraslima, vikni ne
> ali ako je maltretiranje ozbiljno, itekako ću joj reći da udari - i to što jače može
> .....
> da je haharica onda bih više pazila da zaštitim drugu djecu od nje bude li potrebno
> ali nije, vrlo je mirno, plašljivo dijete i mislim da će vrlo vjerojatno biti takvih situacija


slažem se s ovim, i sa svim ostalim u tvom postu, s tom razlikom da smo MM i ja od početka suglasni - ako te tko udari, uzvraćaj odmah, nikakve cile-mile, nikakvi pregovori, tužakanja. Nemam ja vremena ni volje svoje dijete voditi kod psihologa zbog tuđih pogrešaka u odgoju i dječjeg nasilništva. 

Moram naglasiti i bitnu stvar - puno je teže roditeljima dječaka, oni su stalno u izazovima, ja imam izuzetno mirne curice koje ne upadaju ni u kakve konflikte, ali od starta znaju naš stav da kao takve, miroljubive, ne smiju niti u začecima dozvoliti da se bilo tko na njima "trenira", inače će nastradati.  

Od kad su se rodile, sve provode u razgovorima i "pregovorima", i toga im ne fali, a mi smo skužili da se nečiji agresivni pokušaji moraju sasjeći odamh, u korijenu, inače se upleteš u paukovu mrežu.

(ovo što sam napisala, još nisu imale priliku testirati, srećom :Smile: ), nadam se ni da neće

----------


## flopica

ja učim da pokušava riješiti probleme na miroljubiv način.
da predloži tom djetetu da se lijepo druže, da razgovaraju o tome kako riješiti problem, da se izjasni kako se nju ne smije tući.
da će u slučaju da ne prestane, reći roditeljima, učiteljici.

ukoliko nasilnik ponovi radnju i uzme je na pik- ima se braniti kako zna
jučer su imali neku zadaću u kojoj je postavljeno pitanje što ne voliš raditi - ona je napisala- Tući se 
malo moje nježno  :Heart: 

inače, vezano za temu , kad sam bila klinka jedan me susjed moje dobi inače divljak, toliko znao gnjaviti i napadati da sam stalno dolazila kući
uplakana. mama je stalno ponavljala da se maknem, da ga ignoriram, blablabla. tata mi je rekao da drugi put uzmem kamen i gađam. da ne smijem bježati od takvih.
ja poslušala, srećom prošlo bez većih posljedica, ali više nikad u mene nije ni pogledao, a kamoli me dotakao.
sad, da li je opravdan ovakav savjet, ne znam ali djelotvoran se pokazao, mada sam osobno protiv vraćanja udaraca i nastavljanja i produbljivanja takvog ponašanja. sve to u praksi.
da mi netko dijete sustavno maltretira i da ima od ikog ikakve traume- mislim da bi pokušala na lijepo, a ako ne bi upalilo vjerojatno bi cnn izvještavao  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> inače, vezano za temu , kad sam bila klinka jedan me susjed moje dobi inače divljak, toliko znao gnjaviti i napadati da sam stalno dolazila kući
> uplakana. mama je stalno ponavljala da se maknem, da ga ignoriram, blablabla. tata mi je rekao da drugi put uzmem kamen i gađam. da ne smijem bježati od takvih.
> ja poslušala, srećom prošlo bez većih posljedica, ali više nikad u mene nije ni pogledao, a kamoli me dotakao.
> sad, da li je opravdan ovakav savjet, ne znam ali djelotvoran se pokazao, mada sam osobno protiv vraćanja udaraca i nastavljanja i produbljivanja takvog ponašanja. sve to u praksi.
> da mi netko dijete sustavno maltretira i da ima od ikog ikakve traume- mislim da bi pokušala na lijepo, a ako ne bi upalilo vjerojatno bi cnn izvještavao


evo baš tako, 
slažem se da bi u idealnom slučaju roditelji i odgajatelji morali rješavati slučajeve nasilja među djecom
bilo bi krasno da je idealno, ali jbg kad nije - baš mi je pričala susjeda kako su njenu curu maltretirali u vrtiću gdje mi sad mala ide i kako je teta samo pokušavala zataškati stvar
također je krug morao biti prekinut uzvraćanjem nasilja  :Undecided: 
U mom slučaju, jedini krug koji sam prekinula je kad sam uzvratila žestokim udarcem
nisam bila proglašena izazivačem nereda (@Zdenka) premda sam odmah sve ispričala školskom pedagogu, niti se taj kojem sam odvalila vilicu ikome žalio, stvar je jednostavno tu stala
ostali krugovi nasilja su trajali dok nismo odrasli, a ja sam cijelo djetinjstvo zaobilazila i izbjegavala jedan lijepi broj problematične djece

bude li trebalo, naravno, prvo ću pokušati ljepo, s roditeljima i nastavnicima, ali ne bih da se to predugo razvlači

i mislim da prečesto očekujemo od djece da se ponašaju kao odrasli, a oni to nisu

Recimo, Zdenka, ti govoriš o ozbiljnom nasilju a ja više o mnogo malih slučajeva koji se ponavljaju svakodnevno i koje većinom nisi ni mogao nekom prijaviti ali brate skupi se toga previše kad samo uzmičeš
sjećam se samo jednog slučaja kad sam ozbiljno tražila od mame da ode do susjeda i razgovara s njima jer su me njihova djeca počela ozbiljnije maltretirati, mama nije htjela, bilo joj je valjda neugodno, to se malo primirilo kad je nekim većim dečkima na autobusnoj stanici dodijalo to gledati svaki dan pa su namlatili zlostavljače onako _pro bono_
što sam bila sretna taj dan, još se toga sjećam  :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Moj prvi razlog zbog kojeg učim djecu ne vraćaju udarce jest taj što mislim da je tučnjava loša i ne rješava stvari i ne želim da se tako ponašaju. To ne znači da oni nekoga ne klepnu, a da ja za to ne znam. Međutim, kad baš počne ovakvo proganjanje o kakvom govori eris i kakvo se u blažoj mjeri dogodilo mom djetetu, stvarno mislim da nije za dijete da to rješava i da to može postati opasno. Tu su roditelji da to riješe i da se tako postave da škola/drugi roditelj mora reagirati, a ne moliti i čekati da djeca izađu iz škole. 

Druga stvar je u tome što škola ne tolerira tučnjavu bez obzira na to tko je započeo i onda žrtva često ispadne krivac, jer je recimo glasnija i rječitija od zlostavljača. Tvoj primjer, pomikaki, svjedoči o onome što sam spomenula, a to je da je škola u takvim slučajevima tolerantnija prema curama. Cura može udarit nekog, bacit ga na pod, izgazit ga, svi će se samo nasmiješit kako je ona ratoborna i kako se ne da, a da dečko to napravi, odmah bi bio kod psihologa i sastavio bi se službeni zapisnik o nasilju.

----------


## pomikaki

> Tvoj primjer, pomikaki, svjedoči o onome što sam spomenula, a to je da je škola u takvim slučajevima tolerantnija prema curama. Cura može udarit nekog, bacit ga na pod, izgazit ga, svi će se samo nasmiješit kako je ona ratoborna i kako se ne da, a da dečko to napravi, odmah bi bio kod psihologa i sastavio bi se službeni zapisnik o nasilju.


Ne bih rekla da je tako - nisam bila sumnjiva jer sam bila poznata kao izuzetno mirno dijete. A usput budi rečeno, kod pedagoga sam se otišla pohvaliti kako sam ga dobro zveknula, nisam se žalila niti rekla o kome je riječ.
S druge strane, imali smo i dosta problematičnih cura, i to fizički nasilnih. S dečkima sam imala povremene okršaje, ali baš uporni fizički zlostavljači kod mene su bile češće cure.

Ja bih rado da se mogu složiti s tvojom prvom rečenicom, da tučnjava ne rješava ništa... ali rješava, jednostavno zbilja rješava  :Undecided: 
trebalo bi vježbati kod kuće neko oštro suprotstavljanje a bez fizičkog kontakta
ali ne bih baš učila dijete da uzmiče - jer to baš dovodi do razvoja djeteta u idealnu žrtvu

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne znam, možda moje mišljenje ne vrijedi za sve situacije. Ali, svoju djecu tako učim. I nisu žrtve, znaju se postavit.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa nisu sva djeca ista i ne vrijedi isto za sve.
Osim toga, vjerujem da će  neka djeca vjerojatnije postati žrtve od nekih drugih. Ona koja se ne znaju postaviti. Vjerojatno neka djeca koja možda i nisu fizički jača i nisu inače nasilna odbijaju nasilnike jer imaju taj neki gard.

----------


## zeljka231

Potaknuta ovom temom, a nažalost i sve većim nasiljem i vrijeđanjem u školi, posudila sam ovu knjigu: Scott Cooper: Braniti se riječima, kako poučiti djecu umijeću verbalne samoobrane. Nisam je još pročitala, ali nadam se da će biti od pomoći...

----------


## cvijeta73

ne treba brkati ovdje, kako je već bilo rečeno, dvije stvari. uvodno pitanje je postavila mama malenog, vrtićkog djeteta, a ne mama čije dijete zlostavljaju nasilnici u školi.
kad je riječ o ovome drugome, to je veliki problem, i tu falabogu nemam iskustva, niti vlastitog, niti svoje djece. kako bi ga riješili da do njega dođe, ne znam, ne isključujem ni pomikakin način, iako mi se čini opasan. tu bih ja dala savjet da procijeni, pa ako je mrga, ako ih je više, nek bježi, ako je neki sitni mali bully, nek se brani. ja ne bih znala, nisam o tome razmišljala, to je savjet od mm-a iz vlastitog, "uličnog" iskustva.  :Grin: 

a kad je riječ o uvodnom pitanju, apsolutno sam protiv da se tako uči dijete, a to što će neko dijete i vratiti "udarac", ne smatram tragedijom. i to im je škola. M instinktivno diže ruku, nogu, od kad je imala 8 mjeseci. nije to od nikoga vidjela, to joj je u karakteru  :Grin:  J nikad na nikoga nije digao ruku. jednom se potukao do sad, i to s najboljim prijateljem. a u vrtiću, parku, je znao dobiti od ove djece kao M  :Grin:  i nikad im nije vraćao, ma da smo ga i učili da vrati, on vjerojatno ne bi jer jednostavno nije takav. al sve je to bilo bezazleno, jedini ozbiljniji incident koji je imao kad ga je jedan mali jako ugrizao, i od njega se poslije sklanjao ko vrag od tamjana. 
al i ona je jako brzo naučila da nije isplativo fizički rješavati vrtićke sukobe. a kod nje bi bilo čini mi se, vrlo kontraproduktivno, učiti ju da vrati ako ju netko klepi. vrlo kontraproduktivno.  :Grin:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

zašto misliš da u vrtiću nema bullya? pročitaj iskustvo ivanezg, a i ja sam svašta na svoje oči vidjela na adaptaciji

----------


## SaraRi

> Djecu treba od početka učiti da se moraju braniti kad ih netko udari. Netko tebe šakom, ti njega opali još jače. I nema tu puno psihologije ni mudrosti, onaj koji se ne nauči obraniti taj će biti mlakonja koji će primati po sebi uvijek. Ja sam bila drugačijeg stava dok mi je sin bio mlađi ali sam promijenila mišljenje kad je jadničak poslušao mene u situacijama di malim nasilnicima nije bilo do jednake psihologije. Sad je priča drugačije, iako nikad nije i neće biti dijete koje šakama rješava probleme (ide u 5. razred) ali potući će se kad treba. Mušku djecu ipak treba odgajati malo drugačije od djevojčica i sve one priče o jednakosti, nenasilju, blagosti i razgovorima su pale u vodu nekoliko puta tijekom odrastanja mog sina. Slažem se da je refleksna radnja djeteta da se obrani ili ne ali dijete koje nije naučeno na udarce i takvu vrstu odnosa, kojem se od rođenja tupi da tuča nije OK, će biti zbunjeno i neće se znati postaviti. Mlađeg sina od početka učim da  vrati istom mjerom. I da vidiš kako lakše dolazi do položaja u društvu, odnosno u toj muškoj nekakvoj hijerarhiji, nikad ne prolaze dobro oni koji se povlače. A neke stvari se nikad u čovječanstvu neće promijeniti-od muških se traži hrabrost, snaga i odvažnost a kod žena nešto sasvim drugo.


Potpis!

----------


## trampolina

nemam pojma.

podvojena sam ličnost u vezi ove teme, ima dobrih razloga i za i protiv. do sad sam uspješno izbjegavala to "vrati/ne vrati", unatoč politici vrtića.

mislim da prije svega treba pomoći djetetu da izgradi dobar gard i samopouzdanje; ako toga nema sigurno mu neće pomoći to što će vratiti udarac.

----------


## Bubica

ja imam i vrlo pozitivna iskustva sa skolom, klinac se u nekoliko navrata nasao u situacijama u kojima su druga djeca bila agresivna prema njemu. Nikad nisam rekla da vrati (npr. stariji klinac mu je neko vrijeme u prolazu ružno dobacivao, na kraju mu je bacio torbu s prvog kata jer moj verbalno sigurno nije ostao dužan) ali kada sam skuzila da neka ponašanja postaju redovitija uviojek sam o tome razgovarala s učiteljicom na informacijama i ona je reagirala, probleme smo tako uspjele riješiti u startu. S obzirom da su se problemi događali u školi, osim što sam puno razgovarala sa svojim djetetom jasno sam i učiteljici dala do znanja da očekujem da škola rješavca probleme koji se u školi događaju, pa neću ja po selu loviti dijete koji provocira B u školi. I, mogu reći, da je učiteljica odlično reagirala u navedenim situacijama.

----------


## vertex

> zašto misliš da u vrtiću nema bullya? pročitaj iskustvo ivanezg, a i ja sam svašta na svoje oči vidjela na adaptaciji


Iskustvo ivanezg meni govori da ta teta jako loše radi svoj posao, što se vidi i iz toga da je druga teta imala sasvim drugačije rezultate. Također, to je tipičan primjer gdje odgajatelj prebacuje odgovornost na roditelja i očekuje da roditelj pomoću nekakvog daljinskog upravljača valjda, rješava situacije u vrtiću.
Tete moje djece su imale u grupi i agresivnu djecu, i teške roditelje, ali nikada nisu dozvolile da to ovlada atmosferom u grupi. Milijun stvari za koje sam čula kako se u drugim vrtićima "ne mogu" iz raznih razloga, kod njih su normalne. I u 9 godina koliko su mi djeca tamo išla, s najrazličitijim strukturama grupe (a djeca od 3 do 7) uvijek su znale održati dobru atmosferu i raditi na dobrobit sve djece.  Ne zato što su čarobnice, nego zato što su stručne, stalno se unaprijeđuju i smatraju da odgoj djece dok su u vrtiću JEST njihov posao.

----------


## krojachica

Treba uzeti u obzir da postoje djeca koja se jednostavno ne mogu braniti,
ne mislim tu isključivo na djecu sa poteškoćama u razvoju (ali i njih) nego na sitniju djecu
kojoj ti možeš samo učiniti veću štetu ako mu kažeš da vrati nekome to je duplo ili 3 puta
teži i veći od njega. 
Slijedeći navedeno, svako od naše djece (koliko god veliko ili malo bilo) 
može naići na duplo veću "bitangu", koja mu itekako može nauditi ako mu se proba suprotstaviti.
Dakle, moja bi strategija uvijek bila: trči, viči, prijavljuj, žali se (i dijete i roditelji) učiteljici, ravnateljici,
pedagogu i sl.

----------


## josipal

ja sam (bila) apsolutno protiv vracanja: zlo se ne vraca zlim

dok moja kcer nije naisla na zlostavljaca: svaki dan ju nesto boli  :Sad:  
i onda otkrijemo da je ona "vreca za boksanje" jednog djecaka
razgovori nisu pomogli a psihologica ju je okarakterizirala kao predobru (mi smo ispali losi roditelji) pa se evo vec tri godine borimo svaki put s novim izljevom bijesa jednog malisana a ciji roditelji tvrde da se tako muskarac (da MUSKARAC od 5 godina) treba ponasati prema zenskama
Strasno

----------


## josipal

a da: prijavljivanje tetama malo vrijedi jer eto on je zlocest: onda mu se ugadja i svi mu se sklanjaju...
a za nagradu mu se daju slatkisi (da ga se umiri) ili ga se posalje u drugu grupu


i sta sad moja kcer misli: najbolje je biti bitanga jer gle kako dobro prodjes

----------


## pomikaki

josipal  :Sad: 




> kako bi ga riješili da do njega dođe, ne znam, ne isključujem ni pomikakin način, iako mi se čini opasan.


  :Laughing: pomikakin način
pa ja cijelo vrijeme govorim samo to da taj način treba biti dozvoljen kao krajnji izlaz

naravno da se slažem da bi to morali rješavati odrasli - premda često ne rješavaju, i da bi se djecu trebalo naučiti verablnoj samoobrani (čitala sam onu knjigu S. Coopera, čini mi se jako dobra, i to ću koristiti kad dođe vrijeme), i pogotovo se slažem s trampolinom - djeca moraju imati stav, samopouzdanje, pa vjerojatno ni neće doći u priliku da postanu žrtve pravog bullinga

ali iz mojih usta, bar za ovo dijete, neće izaći "nikad ne vraćaj udarac, radije uzmakni" 
ja sam se previše izmicala - nije dobro
za sad je ne učim da vraća udarac, nego da vikne odlučno ne
ali to je u kontekstu svađica sa sestričnom, gdje nažalost vidim da se moje dijete ne zna braniti, ali nije ništa strašno, to su normalni dječji sukobi

----------


## pomikaki

> Treba uzeti u obzir da postoje djeca koja se jednostavno ne mogu braniti,
> ne mislim tu isključivo na djecu sa poteškoćama u razvoju (ali i njih) nego na sitniju djecu
> kojoj ti možeš samo učiniti veću štetu ako mu kažeš da vrati nekome to je duplo ili 3 puta
> teži i veći od njega. 
> Slijedeći navedeno, svako od naše djece (koliko god veliko ili malo bilo) 
> može naići na duplo veću "bitangu", koja mu itekako može nauditi ako mu se proba suprotstaviti.
> Dakle, moja bi strategija uvijek bila: trči, viči, prijavljuj, žali se (i dijete i roditelji) učiteljici, ravnateljici,
> pedagogu i sl.


recimo, taj put kad sam uzvratila udarac bila je situacija da je dečko koji me napadao bio veći i jači, i uz sebe imao još dvojicu, ali meni je jednostavno taj čas postalo svejedno, nakon što sam udarila u glavi mi je bilo samo -  sad sam gotova. Ali su uzmakli odmah, sva trojica.
Može ispasti i drugačije, naravno. To je bila više neka školska čarka, ne pravo nasilje, a i toga ima. 
I moja je strategija viči, prijavljuj, ali i suprotstavi se ako nema izlaza, brani se, budi jak/a, samouvjeren/a, ne dozvoli nikom da te tuče.

----------


## mlukacin

Mi upravo živimo takve trenutke... Kod srednje curke u vrtiću je dečko koji je do neki dan bio super, odjednom je počeo tući sve oko sebe uključujući i tete i djecu iz drugih grupa... Roditelji ofkors nijekaju problem i prave se englezi....
Ja sam svoje uvijek učila da se ne tuku, čak to ne rade niti međusobno... rade, al jako jako rijetko...
To maltretiranje je išlo toliko daleko da je kćer dogovorila sa sinom starijim godinu dana da će on doći u njihovo dvorište i srediti malog koji ju tuče, onda se sin dogovorio s dečkima iz svoje grupe da ga skupa srede.... i kaj sad? Dobro da su mi se klinci "hvalili" naumom pa smo to sasjekli u korijenu...
Problem i dalje stoji, ne riješava se ništa... Tete lude, klinci ludi, roditelji flegmatični.... 
U jednu ruku sam bila ponosna na sina što ima potrebu zaštiti sestru ali čemu sve to? To su djeca od 4 i 5 godina!!! Što će biti za koju godinu?

Smatram da jedino u takvim situacijama treba namlatiti roditelje i to pošteno....

----------


## pomikaki

> To maltretiranje je išlo toliko daleko da je kćer dogovorila sa sinom starijim godinu dana da će on doći u njihovo dvorište i srediti malog koji ju tuče, onda se sin dogovorio s dečkima iz svoje grupe da ga skupa srede.... i kaj sad? Dobro da su mi se klinci "hvalili" naumom pa smo to sasjekli u korijenu...


evo, recite da je nepedagoški ali ja bih se na tvom mjestu pravila luda i pustila ih
tako je bio riješen problem susjedine male koju sam gore spomenula
kad se pokušalo sve po ps-u i nije bilo rezultata, nakon prvog idućeg incidenta je godinu dana stariji brat pritisnuo napadača i to je bio kraj priče  :Undecided: 
da, nije u redu, ali roditelji problematičnog djeteta nisu reagirali, tete u vrtiću zataškavale problem, a mala je svaki dan dolazila plačući doma - dokle bi se trebalo čekati?
da se meni danas vratiti u te dane, sa svima bih se tukla  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

ali, sto bi iz tog postupka naucio mlukacinin sin? bi li bilo tako slatko i kada bi u OS sakupio ekipu da pretuku nekoga tko im se zamjerio? ili u srednjoj?

kada govorite o indolentnosti roditelja, ja često ne vjerujem niti u onu tetinu - mi tu nista ne mozemo. B je u jaslicama bio usao u fazu griženja druge djece, bio je niti 2 godine star. Doma to nije radio, nas nije grizao. Nije to radio u situacijama u kojina je bio ljut vec vise kada je bio razigran, iz neke dragosti u kojoj si nije mogao postaviti granicu. Teta nas je uvijek izvjestavala, govorila kako je B "opet ostavio satić" toj i toj curici. KOliko god ja doma s njime pricala o tome, ja nisam nikada prisustvovala situaciji u kojoj je on ugrizao dijete, u toj dobi on je za minutu zaboravio ono sto sam ja njemu pricala...
Ponovilo se to nekoliko puta, tj. sve donde dok ja teti jasno nisam dala do znanja da je ona ta koja mora reagirati isti cas kada on ugrize drugo dijete, neka ga izdvoji, stavi u mirni kutak, neka prestane ugriz zvati "satićem" jer on to nije, to je ugriz i to boli drugo dijete! I, stvar se smirila, cim je teta zauzela odlucniji stav!

----------


## pomikaki

> ali, sto bi iz tog postupka naucio mlukacinin sin? bi li bilo tako slatko i kada bi u OS sakupio ekipu da pretuku nekoga tko im se zamjerio? ili u srednjoj?


pa evo recimo da bi bilo u redu reći mu da nije baš primjereno da grupa pretuče jednoga. Ali kad su se već okupili, zašto ne bi otišli do njega i jasno mu dali do znanja da mu neće dozvoliti takvo ponašanje? 

Pa evo zamislimo odrasle ljude. Ako te netko pretuče u kafiću, zvat ćeš policiju. To je jasno. Ali ako sjediš u kafiću s društvom i dolazi neki lokalni frajer koji te maltretira na način koji će policija proglasiti nevrijednim njihove intervencije - recimo da ti dijeli čvrge svakih pet minuta, nagurava te u prolazu, ulije ti piće u hlače... ne bi li bilo normalno da se suprotstaviš, i da tvoje društvo stane uz tebe? Onaj koji u tom trenutku počne izmicati, prijetiti da će zvati policiju, taj više ne može u taj kafić, jer je nasilniku jasno da policija neće doći i da je žrtva preslaba da se suprotstavi.
A dijete o kojem je riječ svaki dan mora u taj vrtić, tamo provodi veći dio dana uz stalno izmicanje i ponižavanje, nitko tu ne može ništa učiniti - svima su vezane ruke, osim nasilnom djetetu kojem nitko ništa ne može? 

Pa što iz toga naša djeca uče?


Dakle da ponovimo: mlukacin je razgovarala s tetama koje su nemoćne, roditelji se prave englezi, jedno dijete maltretira druge kojima je zabranjeno da se suprotstave. 

Ja bih pokušala sljedeće: išla bih sama razgovarati s djetetom, i to prilično oštro, pred roditeljima a možda i nasamo (tuđe dijete vrtićke dobi ne bih tukla ali bih mu zaprijetila). Svoje dijete bih poučila kako da se suprotstavi, prije svega verbalno, ali u ovoj fazi bih itekako dozvolila vraćanje udarca. Potraje li, vježbala bih s njom udaranje u kauč. I ako ima starijeg brata, itekako bih mu dala zeleno svjetlo da brani sestru.

----------


## pomikaki

Još sam razmišljala - što bi naučila mlukacinina djeca ako bi njen sin uzeo stvar u svoje ruke. Pa vjerojatno ono što sam i ja naučila kad sam se konačno suprotstavila - agresivci su zapravo kukavice i u 99% slučajeva odmah će podvući rep. Nasilje ne treba tolerirati - ako te netko napada suprotstavi se podignute glave, bolje se jednom potući nego godinama živjeti u strahu. A ako vidiš da netko tuče slabijeg od sebe, zaustavi ga, jer to nije u redu.  
Ja nisam postala agresivna nakon tog jednog udarca, zapravo sam jako mirna, pa i flegmatična osoba. Niti dečki koji su me jednom uzeli u obranu nisu naučili da se stvari rješavaju šakama - i dalje su bili isti kao prije, normalni dečki. Ali maltretiranje je prestalo.

----------


## Bubica

> agresivci su zapravo kukavice i u 99% slučajeva odmah će podvući rep.


Ja radim profesionalno s agresivcima (istina odraslima) i na ovu kartu nikada ne bi igrala.

----------


## pomikaki

oprosti, ali u tome i jest stvar, djeca i odrasli nisu isto a mi se uporno ponašamo kao da jesu.

Odrasli agresivci su oni za koje zovemo policiju.
Djeca agresivci su u velikoj većini slučajeva ekvivalent onom tipu iz kafića kojeg sam opisala gore - i ako im se odlučno suprotstaviš, pogotovo ako vide da imaš društvo koje će ti pomoći, ostavit će te na miru. I u velikoj većini slučajeva kad odrastu prestaju biti agresivci. To su dječje huncutarije, koje itekako mogu boljeti ako su stalno usmjerene na isto dijete. A bit će usmjerene na ono dijete koje se ne suprotstavlja. I što se duže izmičeš, biti će sve gore i gore, a uvijek na onoj finoj granici da se da interpretirati kao nebitan slučaj, dječja svađa, i nastavnici će rijetko nešto poduzeti dok se nešto ozbiljno ne dogodi. Odnosno dok ne bude vrijeme za policiju.
Pa ako želite čekati da se nešto ozbiljno dogodi...

----------


## Bubica

Opet ponavljam, nisu jedine dvije opcije: uzmaknuti ili fizički napasti, postoji niz nijansi između toga koje su puno konstruktivnije. A način na koji nauče rješavati probleme u djetinjstvu nemalom broju ljudi ostaje za cijeli život.

btw. ovaj tvoj lik iz kafića: 


> recimo da ti dijeli čvrge svakih pet minuta, nagurava te u prolazu, ulije ti piće u hlače...


ima ozbiljnih psihičkih poteškoća kada se usuđuje i jest teški agresivac. Moje je iskustvo da na ovakva ponašanja policija izlazi bez dileme. Ili, najčešće nitko niti ne zove policiju negosam rješava problem, fizički, pa policija dođe kada se pojave teške tjelesne ozljede kod sudionika tuče.

----------


## pikula

> Ja bih pokušala sljedeće: išla bih sama razgovarati s djetetom, i to prilično oštro, pred roditeljima a možda i nasamo (tuđe dijete vrtićke dobi ne bih tukla ali bih mu zaprijetila).


Mislim ovo je totalno nprekoračenje ovlasti. Ne mogu to zamisliti kao korisno ni u kojem smislu. PA to je malac koji se može samo nasmrt prepast nepoznate tete koja mu prijeti i počet pišat u krevet npr, a to što teta ne riješava na vrijeme i adekvatno situacije u grupi se neće time uopće promijeniti. Mislim jasam šaltala dijete iz jednog vrtića  u drugi. U jednom je bilo tučanjve, ozljeda, svega,  u drugom vrtiću ni blizu. Glavna razlika - tete upozoravaju djecu na početku bilo kojeg neprihvatljivog ponašanja na dobno adekvatan način, uvjek su tu, prisutne, prate i ako ne reagiraju na prvu, znaju što se točno događa i djeca nisu prepuštena sama sebi, ako treba razgovaraju s roditeljima, ali 99% siutacija rješavaju odmah na licu mjesta mirno i dosljedno. A u prvom vrtiću se djeca igrala, čeličila i riješavala sama sve i što sama naučila - samo "ko je jači taj kvači". Djecu treba odgajati,  a to se ne radi batinama ni prjetnjama. Ako nam dijete nije na sigurnom u vrtiću i ako to ne možemo postići razgovorom s tetama  treba se boriti na višoj instanci ili promijeniti vrtić.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nikada ne bih išla razgovarati s tuđim djetetom nasamo, a pogotovo ne bih prijetila i žestoko bih reagirala kada bi netko to učinio mom djetetu. Viđala sam takve obračune odraslih osoba s djetetom uz prijetnje i uskraćivanje riječi djetetu. Vrlo često se tu radilo o nepotpunim informacijama i iskrivljenoj perspektivi roditelja u kojoj su uvijek tuđa djeca kriva. U našoj školi je jedan pokušaj obračunavanja završio tako da je jednom tati ruka poletjela prema "krivcu" (nije se radilo o tučnjavi nego o nekom rivalstvu između djece). Bilo je jako čupavo za tatu. Takve stvari trebaju rješavati roditelji s učiteljima i stručnom službom škole.

----------


## mlukacin

Ja i dalje stojim kod onog da dijete nije krivo i da treba namlatit roditelje...
Nažalost radila sam u privatnoj školi, nagledala se svašta.... Nažalost su najproblematičniji i oni s kvazi dijagnozama bili upravo oni čiji su roditelji strava i uzas... ako su ih uopće viđali, ne želim ni reći koliki su djedovi i bake dolazili na informacije i roditeljske... al ok, bila je to specifična škola

----------


## mlukacin

Sad me to vratilo na priču JJ i malog Luke, JJ je pohađao školu u kojoj sam radila....
Dakle, nakon onog što je učinio, bio u zatvoru, pustili ga iz zatvora, mi ga ispisali iz škole, upisao se u neku drugu privatnu, pod nadzorom socijalne sluzbe.... opet je uz blagoslov divnih roditelja bio vani sa 16 godina do 2 u noći usred tjedan i s ekipom opet istukao nekog klinca radi ne sjećam se više čega!!

Roditelji su krivi i točka.

Žao mi je djece, poput tog našeg klinca iz vrtića, koji je sad izopćen, s kojim se nitko neće igrati... On samo želi nešto reći, a nitko ga ne sluša, ne pita, ne čuje... A on ne zna kako reći. Ne vjerujem da je agresivan sam od sebe, jer nije bio takav. Postoji uzrok. Nažalost uvijek je tako, okrenite se oko sebe. Svi mi znamo nekoga tko je takav... dovoljno je tek površno poznavati roditelje da znaš o čemu se radi.

Napomena, ne pirčam o fazama koje gotovo sva djeca prolaze.... Jer sa 4 godine nema faze intenzivne agresije...

----------


## pomikaki

Jesu, roditelji su krivi i s tim se potpuno slažem.
Slažem se i da je razgovor nasamo s tuđim djetetom prekoračenje ovlasti.
I nikako se ne bih htjela tući ni s roditeljima ni s njihovom djecom.
I ne osuđujem zapravo tu djecu, kao što ne osuđujem ni onu koja su nekad mene tukla ili verbalno maltretirala - zanimljivo je vidjeti kakvi su ljudi postali, ima ih sasvim normalnih ljudi kojima je jako drago kad se sretnemo  :Undecided:  a ima i onih kojima se na licu stalno vidi tuga, pa i nekih za koje sam čula da su negdje na odvikavanju od droge i nikad ih više nisam vidjela... neki su samo bili življa djeca, a neki su jadni imali više problema od mene.

Ali moje iskustvo je da ti nitko zapravo ne pomaže dok se situacija ne izmakne potpuno kontroli. U najvećem dijelu slučajeva se ni ne izmakne - samo kroz cijelo školovanje uvijek jedna te ista djeca hodaju pognute glave i izbjegavaju drugu djecu. 
Sad ćete mi odgovoriti da su to bila druga vremena - a zašto onda nitko ne pomogne mlukacininoj kćeri? I svoj ostaloj djeci čiji se roditelji žale na nasilje ovdje po forumu? 

Da, ja bih prekoračila ovlasti kad bih zaustavila dijete koje je pretuklo moje i rekla mu da ne želim da se to više ponovi - a ono ima odriješene ruke da ponovo pretuče moje dijete? I njegovim se roditeljima neće baš ništa dogoditi ako odbiju surađivati?

Hajde, pojasnite mi to.

S kafićima baš i nemam puno iskustva, bubice vjerujem da znaš više od mene, ali nekako ne mogu povjerovati da bi policija izašla na teren kad bih nazvala i rekla da sjedim u kafiću i netko mi dijeli čvrge. Zbilja misliš da bi došli?

A ja eto mislim da ne bi. Čak ako bi možda po propisima trebali, ja mislim da bi se u praksi samo nasmijali. Kao što često ženama koje se žale na nasilje kažu da su vjerojatno provocirale.
I mislim da ako djetetu zabranim da se brani, da ću je staviti u ulogu tog jadnika koji sjedi i prima čvrge jer se ne zna suprotstaviti - a čak ni ne može promijeniti kafić, nego ponižavanje trpi svaki dan godinama.

----------


## pomikaki

> Opet ponavljam, nisu jedine dvije opcije: uzmaknuti ili fizički napasti, postoji niz nijansi između toga koje su puno konstruktivnije. A način na koji nauče rješavati probleme u djetinjstvu nemalom broju ljudi ostaje za cijeli život.


i opet ponavljam da ja to znam, i da ću bude li trebalo prvo isprobati sve konstruktivne varijante, boriti se na višoj instanci, ali ako ne pomogne zdrav razum i iskustvo mi govori da se problem ne treba ignorirati niti pustiti da traje.

Premještaj u drugu školu - o tome se već puno puta raspravljalo - neće uvijek pomoći ni djetetu koje je žrtva, koje se mora ponovo snaći u novoj sredini, i može ponovo naletjeti na agresivca - jer su najčešće ista djeca žrtve, a u mom konkretnom slučaju to bi značilo i dodatnu vožnju automobilom i nemogućnost korištenja javnog prijevoza. A dijete koje je agresivno ostaje u svom ambijentu i tamo traži nove žrtve  :Undecided:

----------


## pikula

Slažem samo,ja mislim da ne premještaš dijete na prvi mig, nego ako riješavanje problema u konkretnom vrtiću ne miče s mjesta svim konstruktivnim i prihvatljivim sredstvima, tada ga zapravo ne mičeš od nasilnika nego od ljudi koji ne rade svoj posao jer ne znaju, ne mogu, nije važno.  Dakle ja ne bih micala dijete zbog komocije ili nekog hira, ali ako dijete nije na sigurnom bolje da ide tamo gdje netko radi bolje svoj posao u svakom smislu jer to je najčešće povezano. To može biti i samo promjena grupe ili objekta,ne radi se uvijek o nekim velikim preseljenjima. i koliko vidim mnogi roditleji to rade - jednostavno se vidi da roditleji svjesno počnu izbjegavati upis u neku grupu, objek, premještaju se itd. i tek onda zapravo nadređeni počnu reagirati - kad npr odjednom svi krenu u englesku grupu  nakon promjene tete, a prošle godine ih je bilo 15. i to je neki građanski neposluh  kakav, takav

----------


## umiljata

> Mi upravo živimo takve trenutke... Kod srednje curke u vrtiću je dečko koji je do neki dan bio super, odjednom je počeo tući sve oko sebe uključujući i tete i djecu iz drugih grupa... Roditelji ofkors nijekaju problem i prave se englezi....


o kome se radi????? pa nije mi Klara niš pričala o tome... baš ću ju pitati danas...

----------


## Zdenka2

Stvari nisu crno bijele. Ne postoje samo dvije opcije: 1. biti jadnik pognute glave koji prima čvrge; 2. biti isti kao nasilnik. Postoje načini kako se postaviti, kako se uspraviti, kako potražiti pomoć odraslih, a da se ne svedeš na nasilničko ponašanje. To je ono što pokušavam naučiti svoju djecu. Nasilnim odgovorom na nasilje povećava se i perpetuira nasilje. Ja želim da moja djeca daju druge odgovore. 

Daleko gore nego da dijete vrati udarac je da se odrasla osoba obračunava s djetetom. Treba se umiješati i pomoći svom djetetu, ali na zakonom dozvoljen i moralno prihvatljiv način. To nasilno dijete je isto dijete i treba mu pomoći, a ne ga vlastitim nasiljem dodatno uvjeravati da je nasilje jedini odgovor.

----------


## pomikaki

> Stvari nisu crno bijele. Ne postoje samo dvije opcije: 1. biti jadnik pognute glave koji prima čvrge; 2. biti isti kao nasilnik. Postoje načini kako se postaviti, kako se uspraviti, kako potražiti pomoć odraslih, a da se ne svedeš na nasilničko ponašanje. To je ono što pokušavam naučiti svoju djecu. Nasilnim odgovorom na nasilje povećava se i perpetuira nasilje. Ja želim da moja djeca daju druge odgovore. 
> 
> Daleko gore nego da dijete vrati udarac je da se odrasla osoba obračunava s djetetom. Treba se umiješati i pomoći svom djetetu, ali na zakonom dozvoljen i moralno prihvatljiv način. To nasilno dijete je isto dijete i treba mu pomoći, a ne ga vlastitim nasiljem dodatno uvjeravati da je nasilje jedini odgovor.


Da stvari nisu crno bijele, to stalno govorim. Kao i to da ne postoje samo dvije opcije. Niti učim dijete da je nasilje jedini odgovor (baš suprotno). Ali budući da sam prošla opciju br. 1., smatram da dijete koje se ne zna ili ne usuđuje obraniti treba od roditelja čuti i to da ima pravo na samoobranu - kao i na pomoć odraslih, naravno, ali nekad nema smisla čekati da ta pomoć stigne jer će trajati predugo.





> Moj prvi razlog zbog kojeg učim djecu ne vraćaju udarce jest taj što mislim da je tučnjava loša i ne rješava stvari i ne želim da se tako ponašaju. To ne znači da oni nekoga ne klepnu, a da ja za to ne znam.


vidiš, ovdje kažeš da premda učiš svoju djecu nenasilju, ona ipak, vjerojatno, manje sukobe rješavaju kako znaju, i ti si s time prešutno sporazumna. Po meni je to sasvim razumno. Većina djece će se obraniti instinktivno (bilo verbalno ili fizički ako ne ide drugačije) i tako spriječiti da nasilje postane ozbiljnije. Ona djeca koja se ne znaju obraniti biti će ta koja će redovito primati udarce.
Pa ako tvoja djeca nekao nekog i klepe a da ti o tome ne moraš znati ništa, mislim da se mogla i mlukacin pretvarati da nije ništa čula... ili je mogla, budući da njeno dijete ne zna uzvratiti udarac kada je potrebno, ipak popričati s djetetom na tu temu.

evo recimo slažem se s ovim ranijim postovima i mislim da bih ja takav razgovor vodila u tom smjeru:




> Mislim da se djeca u samoobrani trebaju znati izmaknuti, blokirati udarce, pa i udariti da bi pobjegli ako ih netko drži ili udara. Ali to nije vraćanje iz osvete ili mržnje, pto bi i po mnei bilo ružno, nego kratki udarac i bijeg na sigurno - po tetu, učiteljicu ili roditelje.Mislim da se svi imao pravo braniti i da taj instinkt ne treba potiskivati, ali daleko sam od tog pitcanja na osvećivanje istom mjerom.





> Mislim da se ovo ne može rješavati ovakvim praktičnom uputama "vrati" ili "ne vraćaj", nego da djetetu treba pomoći da usvoji ideju da se s jedne strane ima pravo i treba braniti, a s druge, da nije svako dijete koje ga udari njegov neprijatelj niti zlo dijete, nego najčešće jednostavno dijete koje je u tom trenu pogriješilo i loše postupilo. Pokušati približiti bolje načine rješavanja sukoba, ali bez potpunog zatvaranja vrata prema fizičkoj obrani, dakle, da ne misli da ne smije vratiti ni ako je stvarno ugroženo. Dakle, niti ga poučavati da vraća, niti mu zabranjivati da vraća.

----------


## Angelina_2

uz mog su u selu jos jedan klinac i dvije klinke...te dvije su nasilnice od kad su pocele kuziti...psuju, udaraju, cupaju, grizu...grozno...
mog su maltretirale kad god su stigle s tim da je jedna od njih bila svakodnevno drustvo...
moj je sjedil i plakal...
prije cca pola godine sam poludjela i rekla mu kad te xy lupi, stisni saku i zvizni ju...
i da...sad ju uredno odalami...
samo je poceo primjenjivati za sve sto mu ne pase...
prica je da smije samo nju i to kad ga ona prva udari...
u vrticu i na igralistu ne smije...ako njega netko hoce lupiti mora glasno reci NE
za sad pali...
ova sitna gurkanja zbog igracaka smatram fazom razvoja koju svi moraju proci

----------


## Bubica

> vidiš, ovdje kažeš da premda učiš svoju djecu nenasilju, ona ipak, vjerojatno, manje sukobe rješavaju kako znaju, i ti si s time prešutno sporazumna. Po meni je to sasvim razumno. Većina djece će se obraniti instinktivno (bilo verbalno ili fizički ako ne ide drugačije) i tako spriječiti da nasilje postane ozbiljnije. Ona djeca koja se ne znaju obraniti biti će ta koja će redovito primati udarce.
> Pa ako tvoja djeca nekao nekog i klepe a da ti o tome ne moraš znati ništa, mislim da se mogla i mlukacin pretvarati da nije ništa čula... ili je mogla, budući da njeno dijete ne zna uzvratiti udarac kada je potrebno, ipak popričati s djetetom na tu temu.


u mom slucaju to nije ista stvar, moja djeca nisu nikada imala problem s time da uzvrate udarac, ako ja nista ne saznam o tome - ne mogu niti djelovati, ali naši razgovori uvijek idu u smjeru da je udaranje neprihvatljivo, ako naknadno doznam za takvu situaciju sigurno ću ih upozoriti da to nije prihvatljivo ponašanje, bez iznimke. I njih dvoje doma, razlika je 8 godina, mala često navali na bracu - nikada nisam prešla preko njezina ponašanja niti sam ikada dozvolila ili prešutno odobrila B da joj uzvrati fizički...

----------


## pomikaki

> u mom slucaju to nije ista stvar, moja djeca nisu nikada imala problem s time da uzvrate udarac, ako ja nista ne saznam o tome - ne mogu niti djelovati, ali naši razgovori uvijek idu u smjeru da je udaranje neprihvatljivo, ako naknadno doznam za takvu situaciju sigurno ću ih upozoriti da to nije prihvatljivo ponašanje, bez iznimke. I njih dvoje doma, razlika je 8 godina, mala često navali na bracu - nikada nisam prešla preko njezina ponašanja niti sam ikada dozvolila ili prešutno odobrila B da joj uzvrati fizički...


ali mislim da ti je ipak draža takva situacija nego da ti dijete svaki dan dolazi uplakano doma... ili možda ne? Odgovori iskreno. Ja bih radije odgojila dijete kojem nije problem uzvratiti udarac - ali samo kad je nužno, dakle govorim o ekstremnoj situaciji iz koje nema drugog izlaza - nego dijete koje je stalno meta zlostavljača i koje pati.

Ni ja ne bih prešla preko situacije koju opisuješ - sukobe među braćom, općenito preko bilo kakvog fizičkog sukoba djece kojem sam prisutna. Ali ne bih osudila dijete koje se obranilo kad mu nitko drugi nije mogao pomoći. Naprotiv, rekla bih da je dobro postupilo - rekla bih da nasilje treba prijaviti, učila bih ga sve verbalne metode obrane, ali ne bih osudila nužnu samoobranu.

----------


## Bubica

ne znam je li mi draže (nije nimalo ugodno kada tvoja slatka curica zaskoči neko drugo dijete u parku), vjerojatno mi je lakše jer ta njihova agresivnost ne prelazi granice, B nije nikada prvi niti napadao, F je imala kratko tu fazu s dvije godine i prošlo ju je.

Ne osuđujem niti ja svoju djecu kada razgovaramo o tome, kužiš, s B razgovaram na način da mu naglasim da mogu razumjeti kako se osjećao i zašto je reagirao kako je reagirao (gotovo u 100% slučajeva stvarno i mogu) ali da, kako god se on osjećao, fizička agresija nije opravdana, razgovaramo o tome što je drugo mogao napraviti, kako da se slijedeći put postavi kada se nađe u toj situaciji...Uvijek ga pitam želi li da mi nešto poduzmemo po tom pitanju (ako nisu u pitanju baš ozbiljna maltretiranja) ili ga pak izvijestim da nam je cijela ta situacija neprihvatljicva i daćemo, npr. razgovarati s učiteljicom o tome...

----------


## pomikaki

Jedan mali update s moje strane. Moje dijete je ovaj mjesec krenulo u vrtić. I mogu s olakšanjem reći da se ovaj vikend cijelo vrijeme mlatila sa sestričnom  :Grin: 

Ne znam da li me kužite... ja tebe Bubice kužim, ti si u normalnoj situaciji i imaš normalnu djecu koja se ponekad potuku sa svojim prijateljima i obrane se u tim situacijama do kojih mora ponekad doći tijekom djetinjstva. Priznali to mi ili ne, normalno je i uvijek će toga biti - da, treba raditi na tome da bude sve manje, ali ne možemo se praviti da ne postoji. 
Pa u takvoj situaciji kad imaš dijete koje se zna obraniti mirne duše možeš govoriti kako nije u redu tući se, pogotovo napadati prvi. Raditi na tome da sukobe rješavaju verbalno.
Evo ja sam sad provela cijeli vikend govoreći to isto. Bilo je naporno ali ipak, nekako sam odahnula... imam normalno dijete! Kužite, ona je i dalje dobra i normalna cura, malo su se čupale, malo su se igrale, i ja sam bila jako oštra u sprečavanju tih tuča, oduzela sam redom sve igračke oko kojih su se svađale, razdvajala, govorila kako neću da se tuku, sve po ps-u (uostalom, volim i svoju nećaku, i ne bih dozvolila bez obzira na svoje emocije udaranje bilo kojeg djeteta). 

Ali lakše ću tako, lakše je ispravljati ovakvo ponašanje koje smatram fazom u dječjem razvoju, nego kad dijete postane žrtva - čega sam se bojala obzirom na svoje nesretne gene i njezino dosadašnje ponašanje, odnosno plakanje za svaku oduzetu igračku i traženje od mene da rješavam svako naguravanje između nje i godinu dana mlađeg djeteta. Do sad je plakala stalno ona, a sad su plakale naizmjence.

Naravno da mi ova promjena ponašanja ne garantira da neće ipak postati žrtvom nasilja među djecom, tko zna što će još biti, i ne bih imala ništa protiv da je ostala mirno i dobro dijete da ne mora preživljavati od sada na dalje među vršnjacima. I i dalje stojim kod toga da bude li je netko počeo učestalo maltretirati i napadati, da ću reći da se prvo treba pokušati obraniti vikanjem, da se požali učiteljici i meni, da se treba skloniti ako je moguće, ali i da je, ako (i samo ako) nema druge, u redu braniti se šakama.

----------


## Peterlin

Bit će sve u redu! Sretno!

----------


## cvijeta73

pomikaki, ja te kužim. i slažem se s tobom. i isto mislim da nije dobro djeci izričito braniti udaranje. samoobranu. odnosno - to naglašavati.
ono što sam ovdje htjela reći je da, puno više od tih situacija, vidim neke druge situacije. kad roditelji potiču vraćanje udaraca kod parkovskih kavgi. i dalje stojim kod toga da je to - pogrešno. 
 djeca su različita - jako puno male djece stvari rješavaju fizičkim putem.  neki drugi - ne. imam savršen primjer kući. jedan nikad nije digao ruku, ostajao je bez igračaka, kad bi ga neko klepio ne bi on njega. druga - da se ne ponavljam. ali, M nije udarala nekoga da mu naudi. i to što će njoj netko vratiti po glavi u parku - ne mogu nikako vidjeti kako može biti edukativno. ne što udara moju M  :Grin:  nego i inače kad se djeca igraju me to nervira. 
ovaj njemu pijesak u oči, ajde i ti njemu pjesak u oči.
J je možda ostajao koji put kratkih rukava za igračku, ali vrlo brzo se izborio za svoje mjesto. na svoj način. kao mali se klonio uglavnom tih nasilnijih, nije se volio s njima igrati. a vidim da mu sad  ne smetaju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dmagi10

BMM, baš me zanima koja je to teta!

----------


## SikaPika

> Mislim da se ovo ne može rješavati ovakvim praktičnom uputama "vrati" ili "ne vraćaj", nego da djetetu treba pomoći da usvoji ideju da se s jedne strane ima pravo i treba braniti, a s druge, da nije svako dijete koje ga udari njegov neprijatelj niti zlo dijete, nego najčešće jednostavno dijete koje je u tom trenu pogriješilo i loše postupilo. Pokušati približiti bolje načine rješavanja sukoba, ali bez potpunog zatvaranja vrata prema fizičkoj obrani, dakle, da ne misli da ne smije vratiti ni ako je stvarno ugroženo. Dakle, niti ga poučavati da vraća, niti mu zabranjivati da vraća.


ovo mi se sviđa
moje je dijete još malo i nismo nailazili na ne znam kakvo fizičko nasilje
od legice mali je imao fazi kad bi ju klepnuo po glavi i to prije gotovo godinu dana, njemu ej to bilo zabavno jer su se tako igrali on i njegov tata, a moja M. se tog užasavala, čim krene prema njoj, ona rukice na glavu
onda sam joj rekla da mora stati pred njega, ispružiti ruku i reći ne
imala je dovoljno samopouzdanja da to zaista i napravi, istina, on to baš nije kužio pa smo ipak frendica i ja morale reagirati
M. je sad već dovoljno velika da se zna maknuti i napraviti scenu kad netko tako krene, ali je uglavnom najmlađa na igralištu pa ju svi maze i paze (naravno, ja sam uvijek korak do nje)
da, imali smo i naguravanje s tri mjeseca mlađim bratićem, to ju je malo zateklo jer nije navikla, ali mu je vratila istom mjerom što mi je bilo super smiješno
inače joj stalno govorim da se nikoga ne smije tući (ni životinje, lutke...)
no, mislim da bi se znala obraniti kad bi stvar bila ozbiljna (bar se nadam)

----------


## SikaPika

da, i slažem se s Cvijetom da ne treba uzvraćati istom mjerom, ti meni pijesak, ja tebi pijesak, to mi je užasno
ako vidiš da je netko budala, makni se, ali ako te baš napadne da se ne stigneš maknuti, e pa onda ne bih baš voljela da se samo pokrije po ušima i glavi nego da se ipak zna obraniti
no, ako bude na mene, neće s tim imati problema  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> ono što sam ovdje htjela reći je da, puno više od tih situacija, vidim neke druge situacije. kad roditelji potiču vraćanje udaraca kod parkovskih kavgi. i dalje stojim kod toga da je to - pogrešno.


to nikako ne, nikad ne bih učila dijete da vraća udarac u takvim benignim situacijama. Mislim da je to sasvim jasno. Ovo što pričate ti i SikaPika je sasvim druga kategorija, ta dječja koškanja su i meni više simpatična, pa čak i kad je moje dijete napadnuto - tu nema neke prave opasnosti, to je dio odrastanja. Nikako ne spada u ozbiljnije situacije u kakvim bih si dozvolila da dijete ohrabrim na fizičku obranu - samo hoću reći da iz vlastitog iskustva mislim da je dobro tu opciju ostaviti otvorenom. Za sada joj govorim: neću da se tučeš s ..., nemoj je napadati, reci joj što želiš. Ako te ona napadne vikni ne.

Ali joj ne govorim "ne želim da se_ nikad s nikim_ potučeš, kad te netko udari nikako ne vraćaj nego mu lijepo reci" itd.

----------


## pomikaki

Mali problemčić... cura dakle ide već par mjeseci u vrtić, dobro se uklopila, navodno je jako mirna i osjetljiva ali komunicira, igra se, ima par prijatelja. Jedino što me brine, već par puta se požalila da je udara jedna curica.
Za sad sam joj rekla da se obrani tako da joj jasno kaže "ne smiješ me tući". Ona se izgleda ne želi braniti, nego radije zove tetu - što je ok, samo se bojim i da šalje poruku da je nesigurna.
Osim toga ne znam kako se postaviti obzirom da je ta curica dijete s pp. 
Za sad bih rekla da to nije neki ozbiljan slučaj, prvi put kad se požalila rekla sam - znaš, možda ona ne zna da te to boli, možda nije htjela... - ali sam se odmah zamislila trebam li to reći, ne bi bio isti odgovor da se radi o zdravom djetetu. Pa se požalila drugi put, pa sad treći put kaže da je često udara. Pitala sam da li ta curica udara drugu djecu, kaže da ne, nego samo nju.
Mislim popričati s tetom kad je ulovim da nije velika gužva u vrtiću. 
Ako ste pametniji od mene, savjetujte.

----------


## pomikaki

Možda sam trebala otvoriti novu temu...
dakle da se razumijemo, ne pitam da li moje dijete smije udariti dijete s pp  :Grin:  nego je li netko imao takav slučaj i kako se tada postupa, koje mogu biti razlike.
Što da kažem svom djetetu? Kako da se postavi?

----------


## Peterlin

> Možda sam trebala otvoriti novu temu...
> dakle da se razumijemo, ne pitam da li moje dijete smije udariti dijete s pp  nego je li netko imao takav slučaj i kako se tada postupa, koje mogu biti razlike.
> Što da kažem svom djetetu? Kako da se postavi?


Kaži joj da bude tužibaba. To nije problem koji bi djeca sama rješavala.... Onog trena kad mala digne ruku na nju ili samo pomisli na to, tvoje dijete treba iz petnih žila urlati "TETAAA, XY ME OPET TUČE!"

Ovo djeluje i na sve ostale kojima bi padalo na pamet mlatiti je.

----------


## pomikaki

Ona već i sama tužaka, to je vještina koju je odmah stekla u vrtiću  :Smile: 
Mogla bih joj jedino reći da to radi što glasnije  :Smile: 

Ono što me brine je da joj možda fali taj gard, stav djeteta koje se zna obraniti.

----------


## SikaPika

A možda ona baš osjeća da ne bi iblo u redu vratiti istom mjerom ili joj se suprotstaviti na neki drskiji, bezobrazniji način, biti gruba prema njoj. 
Ne znam u kojoj kategoriji pp je dijete. Možda su i tete prema toj djevojčici blaže pa ona misli da i ona mora biti. 
Svakako reci tetama da pripaze, maloj neka ne bude u njezinoj blizini, kad ova krene neka se dere i neka slobodno kaže da ju smeta jer ju nikada nitko ne smije tući. Budi ozbiljna i kategorična kad joj to objašnjavaš.
Kao ono, papuče moraš obuti, moraš obući kapicu kad ideš van i te neke stvari koje se baš moraju napraviti, tkao i ovo - Nitko te ne smije tući, jasno?  :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## mala-vila

> A ja svakako ne mislim izigravati Gandhija preko leđa svog djeteta.


moj odgovor na prvotno pitanje je- da, treba se vratiti. tako se odmah postavljaju granice

----------


## Svimbalo

Ali pomina mala ne mora obuti papuče  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

pazi da ne moram tražiti da te banaju  :Nope:

----------


## mala-vila

koga?

----------


## pomikaki

ne tebe  :Grin: 
sori, ja i Svimbi smo prešle na neke interne fore  :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

:Cool:

----------


## Pepita

Ja sebe ne smatram niti malo kompetentnom za "miješanje" u dječju socijalizaciju.
Tako se i ponašam otkako je L. prohodala.
Tu sam, kao paun, ne skidam oka s djece, pazeći da njihova igra i "udaranje" ne prijeđe u ozbiljnije razmjere.
Ponekad udare L. ponekad se ona povuće, a ponekad vrati (rijetkost češće verbalizira što jako zbuni djecu).
Sa dvije godine je u jednom parku šetala za dječakom pilajući ga "baco zato si me udalio"  :Wink:  izazvala je poglede svih koji su se tu našli.
Pokazivala je različite reakcije u različitim situacijama i pustila sam je.
Naravno kad je bila manja nije mi bilo drago da je netko udari, posebno ne stariji, ali znala sam, doći će i njeno vrijeme i zaista jest.
Sada itekako zna sama ocijeniti gdje može zagristi, a gdje ne. Da se razumimo ona ne udara prva, rijetko će gurnuti ili sl.
Skužila je i da zaštitu može dobiti od starije djece, tako će se vječno u situacijama gdje ima puno nepoznate djece zakačiti za stariju djevojčicu (6. god) i s njom pokušati ostvariti kontakt.
Zadnje vrijeme one "najagresivnije" pokušava pridobiti za sebe, tako da ima manje problema, verbalizirajući i tražeći da s njom pričaju. Čak dijeli i igračke koje inače nije sklona dijeljenju.

I to sve dijete koje ne ide u vrtić. Dijete koje pod mojim nadzorom svu socijalizaciju obavlja vani, u parkovima, nekad igraonicama i sl.
Ja naravno ne skidam oko s nje NIKADA i ne ostavljam je samu. Uvijek promatram do koje granice ide neka "rasprava".

Najfascinantnije od svega je što ona niti u jednom trenutku ne pogleda u mene tražeći odobrenje ili sl. za svoje postupke.
Ja sam tu ako zagusti, ali u principu njen je izbor da li će se povući ili uzvratiti, a za taj izbor treba ona odlučiti, a ne da je ja učim što da napravi.
Moj savjet kao majke često će biti pogrešan, a za nju je gore da ja pogriješim nego da ona sama pogriješi i iz te svoje greške izvuče neki zaključak.

Pojedinci koji se izdvajaju iz grupe uvijek postoje, u svakom vrtiću i u svakoj školi. 
Problem je kad nam takvo dijete maltretira naše dijete.
Problem je i kad imamo plaho dijete, a kako ga pobogu naučiti da vrati, pa udarit će pa će ga ovaj drugi izmaltretirati, jer nam dijete nema tu crtu agresije.
Ako nam dijete nije toliko plaho onda će uzvratiti i samo riješiti problem.

Ne znam, lakše je možda s curicama. 

Moja prijateljica je prve dvije godine svog sina kukala svaki dan kako ga tuču, kako uvijek dobije batine, kako se ne zna obraniti i sl.
Danas joj dečko ima tri godine kao moja L. i on je taj koji uvijek prvi udara. Kako ga sada naučiti da sve ono što je on trpio dvije godine ne smije raditi drugome.

----------


## Tomy

Ok, mi nismo imali problem s tim da malog netko udari ikad, osim kad se igraju tamo nekih heroja, ne znam ni ja kak se već svi ti zovu  :Rolling Eyes: , ali oduvijek ga učim da nikad nikog ne udara i tu se recimo mm i ja totalno razilazimo u mišljenjima jer po mm je najnormalnija stvar uzvratiti udarac (ne prvi započeti naravno), ovo je samo moje razmišljanje...

----------


## pomikaki

update od mene, razgovarala sam u međuvremenu s tetama i ispalo je da zaista dijete na kojeg se mala žalila nije zaista agresivno, nego se zapravo želi s njom družiti ali ne zna granicu (a moja je očito ne zna dovoljno jasno postaviti). Bit će valjda sve ok, premda ima zakašnjelu reakciju na vrtić, ne želi ići i svaki dan tuguje kad se ide.

----------


## SikaPika

Iskoristit ću ovu temu iako sam mama djeteta koje sve više počinje udarati druge. I ne znam od kuda joj to. Onako, samo te klepne. Kad joj se što ne svidi, udari mene, MM, baku, dedu... koga stigne. 
E sad, fora je da je nama to smiješno, ali ne pokazujemo nego joj uvijek govorimo da se to ne smije, nije lijepo, opasno je, bla bla... I što sad, svaki puta je staviti u kaznu zbog toga mi je malo blesavo jer je to stvarno onako, sitno. Ne znam, mi ju malo nešto zezamo, ona odmah udari. 
Kažem joj da se smije naljutiti, izvikati na nas, što god, ali da ne smije udariti. No, imam osjećaj da uopće ne kuži, odnosno, da ne želi skužiti. 
Sve to i ne bi bio toliki problem da udara drugu djecu. I to onako, iz čista mira. Evo, prije deset dana sjedimo u crkvi, hoda po klecalima, dođe do malog koji je stariji od nje i udari ga. A da ju je dijete jedva pogledalo. Baš mi bude bed u takvim situacijama. Izgrdim ju, ali ne vrijedi. 
Prije je bila plaha i čim bi netko krenuo prema njoj, ona bi se povlačila, a sada je postala baš pravi harambaša. Ne znam je li to faza jer se mali susjed jednako ponašao u njezinoj dobi, a sada je skroz drugačiji. 
Što raditi, staviti ju u kaznu za svaki udarac ili? Što raditi kad smo vani i kad udari neko dijete?

----------


## pomikaki

rekla bih da je faza, i da je nije potrebno baš svaki put staviti u kaznu.
Ja bih je malo izgrdila, ali s ozbiljnim izrazom lica, neke pute bih se i zbilja naljutila kad bi me klepila  :Rolling Eyes:  U kaznu ponekad stavim sada dijete od već 4 godine ako joj kažem par puta a ona i dalje gnjavi psa (kad nema braće  :Smile:  )
Ako udari drugo dijete kad ste među ljudima, reci joj strogo ne, i makni od tog djeteta. Bitno je da reagiraš, ali mislim da se ne moraš brinuti, proći će je.

----------


## cvijeta73

poznato mi ovo  :Rolling Eyes:  prvi put je ruku digla sa negdje 7 mjeseci. i iz kolica klepila J. 

sikapika, ne znam jesi čitala kad sam napisala legendarnu rečenicu od J (M još nije išla u vrtić, imala je oko 2 godine) - mama, ona uopće ne zna da boli kad te neko udari, jesi ti sigurna da mi radimo dobro što joj ne vraćamo?  :Laughing: 

dakle, faza je, sad uglavnom više ne udara nikog, osim J  :Rolling Eyes: 
koji ju debelo zna izludit, ona mu ne može verbalno parirati pa ga klepi. i to pošteno. al sad zna i on njoj vratit. 

šta smo radili? ovo kako piše pomikaki, plus što bismo joj svaki put kad uspijemo, kad god digne ruku i krene da će udarit, uhvatili ruku u letu. iako za to trebaju dobri refleksi  :Grin: 
jedino kad sam se zabrinula je bilo kad je krenula u vrtić i kad je prva dva tjedna tukla svu djecu i svima vadila dude iz usta i bacala po sobi. moš mislit urlika i dreke nakon toga. onda sam se ozbiljno zabrinula da će trajat vječno i da sam negdje debelo fulala u odgoju. 
al ispostavilo se da je to bio njen način prilagodbe  :Grin:

----------


## SikaPika

*pomikaki*, tako i radimo, budem ozbiljna iako nekada u sebi umirem od smijeha
evo, jučer me je totalno zbunila, pišemo pismo Djedu Mrazu i ja joj kažem da i ona nešto "napiše" uz to što ja pišem, ona krene, napravi neku crticu, baci pastelu, sruši meni naočale s očiju i u plač jer ona ne zna pisati
duboko sam udahnula, izgrdila ju što mi je zbacila naočale, rekla joj da će naučiti, bla bla..., i ona odmah - opoti mama i ja joj odmah kažem da joj opraštam, ali da idući puta pazi, bla bla..., a ona još deset puta oprosti
uh, nekada me i to umori
*
cvijeto*, e jesi me nasmijala sa sinovom izjavom, a i ovo što ti je kćerkica radila u vrtiću - kontam da bi se i moja M. slično ponašala

nekada mi starci i baka idu na živce jer kad ona udari, onda se prave kao da plaču ili joj kažu da je više ne vole, ali sam skužila da se uopće neću petljati u te njihove fore jer sam par puta rekla pa nije vrijedilo, jedino mi je tada bude žao jer niti je to odgojna mjera niti mi se sviđa kad se onda ona sva rastuži zbog toga pa ne zna što bi sa sobom (tim više što su uglavnom svaki taj udarac zaslužili jjer ju nemilice gnjave, kao da je štene)

----------


## Jurana

Svašta je ovdje već pametno rečeno, a i rasprava se malo odmakla od naslova, ali našla sam zgodan citat pa ne mogu odoljeti: "Na silu se nikad ne odgovara silom - dapače, sila se svladava neprestanim uzmicanjem." (Tao mede Pooha  :Smile: )
Inače mi se najviše sviđa što je napisala Zdenka.

----------


## wora

> Da li se tvoje dijete žali da ga neki agresivac stalno napada ili zašto bi uopće govorila, odnosno učila dijete, da ako ga netko tuče da onda vrati. Ne znam, moj klinac ima" kratki fitilj" i brzo plane, u vrtiću nije nikome ostao dužan i kad bi mu netko smetao on bi brzo sve riješio na svoj način. Meni se to nimalo ne sviđa što je takav i ja bih voljela da ima "duži fitilj", da se makne... učimo i radimo puno na tome. U školi do sada nije bilo nikakvih problema i molim te Bože da tako i ostane. Svaki put ostanem šokirana kada čujem od roditelja "vrati mu". Znam da svatko voli svoje dijete i nitko ne želi da mu neko drugo dijete tuče njegovo ili nedaj Bože gize... Tu bi trebalo voditi računa o dobi djeteta. Mala djeca (češće ona koja se slabije verbalno izražavaju) jednostavno tako komuniciraju i brane sebe, a nama to izgleda užasno, što svako i jest ako je svakodnevno, ali tu bi trebale urgirati odrasle osobe, a ne da učimo malo dijete da treba vratit udarac ako ga netko prvi fizički napadne. Mislim da je bolje svoje mirno i miroljubivo dijete naučiti da se makne od takvog djeteta i da nauči prepoznati situaciju kada bi mogao biti napadnut te da tada pobjegne i potraži pomoć odrasle osobe. To je moje mišljenje, treba djetetu dati do znanja da to što se on maknuo ili  popustio, da tada nije pobijedio ovaj mali agresivac ili da je ono tužibaba, nego je dijete mudro postupio i zaštitilo sebe i na taj način upravo ono pobijedilo agresivca, ali kažem sve ovisi o dobi djeteta. Protiv toga sam da se djecu uči "Vrati mu"!!!!


Hm, gledam kroz ovih par postova i vidim par stvari.

- moj mali -> udara druge, ima kratki fitilj i to je kao ružno ali rezultat je da i dalje udara i maltretira druge. Treba imat puno razumjevanja prema mom malom.

- Ako netko drugi udara mog malog onda je to grdo i to treba svakako spriječiti, nikako učiti djecu da ovakvim vrate.

- bilo bi bolje da mi ostali naučimo svoju djecu da se mirno odmiču od vašeg djeteta s kratkim fitiljem, ili da nastave glumit trening vreću vašem malom.


Došao sam na ovaj forum, jer eto imam problem, nažalost ispisujem svoje dijete iz privatnog vrtića, jer eto upravo jedan takav s kratkim fitiljem terorizira ostalu djecu. 
Radi se o privatnom vrtiću, mala grupa od 10-12 djece. Nažalost, od 1 godine do 6+.

E pa upravo taj od 6+, od prvog dana valjda terorizira sve na koga naleti, pa je tako s vremenom naletio i na mog sina.
Već mi je bilo neobično, prvi dan privikavanja, vidim djeca se igraju s nekom kućom za lutke, moj sin također, njih 3 složilo neku priču, dižu dizala, pomiću stvari po kući, i eto stiže tasmanijska neman (6god).
Iznervrian što se ostali valjda slažu i dobro zabavljaju (3, 4.5 i 4 godišnjak) krene im bacati stvari, klinci ljepo lagano mirno ponovno slažu natrag, a ovaj s kratkim fitiljem sve više i više na agresivu, baca lupa, nabija.

Klinci i dalje, molim te pusti nas, mi se igramo, nemoj nam to radit itd itd. Ja kao roditelj, gledam i čekam neku reakciju, a onda je krenulo nabijanje i bacanje cijele kuće, ja se ustanem i tek u tom trenutku dolazi "dadilja" i prima tog divljaka za ruke i objašnjava mu kako se sad treba ići igrat negdje drugdje itd. Klinci završavaju s igrom.

Pitanje je bi li uopće bio spriječen da se nisam ustao ,ili bi to dadilje pustile klincima da se izbore ili ih jednostavno nije briga. No činjenica je : da je to dijete dobrih 2-3 minute maltretiralo troje normalne dijece.

Što su ta djeca trebala napraviti? Udariti ga? Gdje bi stalo da se nije umješao dadilja? Znači ne može mi netko govoriti da je Živćo dvije godine stariji i desetak kila teži, onaj koje treba žaliti i puštati da se iživljava na dijeci.

Uglavnom, progutao sam knedlu, i rekao ajde probat ćemo, možda ipak paze na njih, ali mi taj mali nije nikako sjeo. Moj klinac je prihavatio vrtić odlično i s veseljem išao svaki dan tamo, budio nas u 5 ujutro da ne zakasnimo.

A onda nakon mjesec i pol, ne želi ići, suze, grčevito odbijanje. Teta u vrtiću krivi naš "permisivni odgoj" , moš si mislit permisivni. I jedno jutro ga zgrabi i zadrži u vrtiću, kao malo je plakao ali se kasnije smirio, to je neka zakašnjela reakcija.. dobro glupi roditelji kaj mi znamo. Inače moj sin zna što može i što ne može, za sve se možemo dogovoriti i nema drame oko bilo čega, osim odjednom od vrtića.

Drugi dan, i svi dani nakon, moj mali ne želi u vrtić, plaće , zove upomoć ukoliko ga pokušam odnjeti (sve pametni savjeti),  baca se, pokušava me udariti šakom i nogom??? Pitam ga di si to naučio? Nije imao gdje. Vrišti zove upomoć. ok, razmišljam, ovo nema smisla, ne želim svom djetetu biti otmičar, ako treba otkazujemo vrtić, i djetetu se boja polako vraća u lice.

Kroz par dana pokušavamo, razgovarati kada bi trebao ići u vrtić ili da bi sutra išli i sl. Na spomen vrtića, djete mjenja boju, postaje nervozno i uznemireno.


Kroz par dana saznajem kroz razgovor sa sinom nakon što sam obećao da više nećemo ići u vrtić i da idemo pokupit stvari koje su ostale:

- moj sin je crtao, doletila je tasmanijska neman, bacila mu stvari na pod, on je pokupio i zamolio da mu ne baca, neman je nastavila s maltretiranjem
- par puta je zamolio da to ne radi, a onda je neman nastavila udaranjem šakama u trbuh. eto, nije bilo druge djece da ih maltretira ili da im trga igračke, pa je danas moj sin došao na red.
- nakon toga ga je još udario nogom i tek tada je došla dadilja da ih razdvoji. A on je odšetao držeći se za trbuh po lego katalog.

Pa eto, rezime, da sam umjesto, trebaš biti dobar, fin, pazit na drugu djecu itd. prešao odmah na ninjutsu i krenuo trenirat sina od treće godine, ovoj tasmanijskoj nemani bi slomio zglob i više nebi ni njega, a vjerojatno ni drugu dijecu maltretirao, a ja bi bio loš roditelj.

Ovako, ovaj mali terorist maltretira već generacije dijece i polaznika tog vrtića, a moje djete je izgubilo vrtić u kojem se odlično slagao sa ostalom normalnom djecom, pri tome naglašavam normalnom. Jer tog divljaka ne treba žaliti, niti njegove roditelj, već ga treba propisno pedagoški i psihološki obraditi, kao i vjerojatno iste te roditelje od kojih je to nasilje i poteklo.

----------


## pulinka

Prvi problem je u sastavu grupe.
 Uopšte nije lako na kvalitetan način organizovati vreme tako da budu dobro zadovoljene potrebe i jednogodišnjaka i šestogodišnjaka. Ono, može da uspe ali u idealnim uslovima sposobnih teta i neagresivne dece. 

Drugi problem su tete/teta (ne mogu da pohvatam da li sa njima radi po jedna pa na smenu ili dve koje su stalno tamo?). Ako je jedna teta, to je previše posla za nju ako se uzme u obzir da su u grupi i jaslička deca koja zahtevaju puno više pažnje. Ako su dve, u tom slučaju jednostavno tete ne rade svoj posao. Kako god, grupa je očigledno loše organizovana. 

Tek na trećem mestu je problem agresivnog deteta. Takva deca itekako postoje i njihovi roditelji su često noćna mora svakog vaspitača i prosvetara. Dodatno, ako je on najstarije dete u grupi, i praktično ima jednog -dva vršnjaka koji verovatno povremeno izostaju, po svemu sudeći dete je, osim naučenog agresivnog obrasca, dodatno frustrirano time što se - dosađuje. Predškolci bi trebali da imaju nekakav program priprema za školu koji bi ih okupirao bar sat-dva u toku dana, i trebalo bi im pružiti neku zabavnu konstruktivnu zanimaciju dok mlađi spavaju. 

Što ne znači da opravdavam agresivno ponašanje, ali s obzirom da je vrtić privatni, odgovornost je isključivo uprave i teta što nisu prvo bolje organizovali grupe, a drugo, bolje organizovali dužnosti teta u grupi.
Tj. uopšte nije nemoguće obuzdati agresivno dete i usmeriti ga da radi nešto konstruktivno, ali je često teško i traži puno truda. Ako tete ne žele da ulažu taj trud, onda je verovatno bolje potražiti neku drugu opciju- ako ništa drugo bar grupu koja se sastoji samo od vršnjaka, pa je bar srazmera težina/visina približnija :/. 
(Ali ja sam odavno poznata kao kritičar vrtićkih teta, tako da će se verovatno javiti neko sa objektivnijim pogledom na situaciju).

----------


## wora

Dvoje su, muška i ženska "dadilja" u privatnom vrtiću, vrlo vjerojatno nemaju vremena da se posvete djeci, jer ujedno i kuhaju i pripremaju hranu, bave se malenima, presvlačenjima i sl.

Nažalost, nasjeo sam na prekrasne montessori instagram slike i sl marketing gluposti.

U grupi postoje dva 6+ , s time da je drugi normalan, a ovaj očito ima problema sam sa sobom, no kako je vrtić privatan, kako se financira, jasno je očito kako je prvi prioritet novac.

Iskustvo je dobiveno, a to da vrtići s mješovitim grupama ne mogu funkcionirati, jer nisu svi na istom nivou.

----------


## pulinka

> Dvoje su, muška i ženska "dadilja" u privatnom vrtiću, vrlo vjerojatno nemaju vremena da se posvete djeci, jer ujedno i kuhaju i pripremaju hranu, bave se malenima, presvlačenjima i sl.
> 
> Nažalost, nasjeo sam na prekrasne montessori instagram slike i sl marketing gluposti.
> 
> U grupi postoje dva 6+ , s time da je drugi normalan, a ovaj očito ima problema sam sa sobom, no kako je vrtić privatan, kako se financira, jasno je očito kako je prvi prioritet novac.
> 
> Iskustvo je dobiveno, a to da vrtići s mješovitim grupama ne mogu funkcionirati, jer nisu svi na istom nivou.


Ako sve to treba da uradi dvoje ljudi, onda vrtić definitivno cicijaši na ljudskim resursima - tu fali treći radnik, previše je to posla za samo dve osobe.
 Onda je to problem uprave, koliko i samih radnika (realno ako treba toliko stvari na dan da urade jasno da nemaju volje da konstantno paze na jedno problematično dete).

Mešovite grupe bolje funkcionišu u manjem rasponu godina- moji su išli u državni vrtić, mešovite grupe 4-6 godina i imali su "sreću" da su mali agresivci bili njihovog uzrasta a ne stariji. 
Iz iskustva, za rešavanje vrtićkih (i školskih) problema važno je da se roditelji "umreže" u grupu, naravno isto važi i za decu, samo njih to treba prvo naučiti. 
Lakše se agresivnom detetu suprotstavlja grupa vršnjaka nego pojedinac, takođe će puno jači utisak izazvati kod teta ako se na ponašanje nekog deteta žali troje - četvoro nego samo jedan roditelj. 

Što se tiče marketinga, to rade sve ustanove od vrtića do fakulteta i instagram može dati iskrivljenu sliku, ali može biti i verodostojan, ja se ne bih oko toga nervirala na vašem mestu, uostalom, bar se na fotkama vidi okruženje, raspored prostorija, ponuda igračaka, lica teta itd., što je sve korisno.  

Nema savršenog vrtića niti savršene grupe, a i tete nisu roboti pa i najbolja ume da ima loš dan, bude nepravedna ili nemarna ponekad. 
Sad sa više iskustva procenićete bolje, raspitajte se o veličini i sastavu grupa, broju i zaduženjima teta, pogledajte u obilasku interakcije i reakcije dece, što međusobno što na tete.
 I ako možete, raspitajte se i insajderski, kod nekog čije dete ide u vrtić koji vam se sviđa- mada je i to dvosekli mač, jer kriterijumi roditelja umeju da budu jako različiti.

----------


## čokolada

Mješovita vrtićka grupa može odlično funkcionirati ako su odgojitelji/ce dobre. Moja velika išla je u jednu takvu grupu u državnom vrtiću.

----------


## lonni

Šteta da ste se morali prebaciti u drugi vrtić, ali to je  zapravo vjerojatno najbolje što ste mogli napraviti kad već nema sluha da se problem riješi. A najčešće ga nema, samo deklarativno i kozmetički. Na žalost, očito živimo u društvu tko jači taj kvači i s time se treba pomiriti

Kako odgojiti dobro, drago i pristojno dijete u takvom društvu, na to još nisam našla odgovor, iako pokušavam godinama različitim pristupima. Uvijek je neki nasilnik kojime se svi u školi bave i od njega strahuju. On stvarno i treba pažnju, ali na drugim, stručnijim mjestima. 

Vama je samo nadati se da će djetetu biti bolje u novoj sredini i nekako ga pripremiti da se to ne ponovi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mješovita vrtićka grupa može odlično funkcionirati ako su odgojitelji/ce dobre. Moja velika išla je u jednu takvu grupu u državnom vrtiću.


Isto ovako - bolje je funkcionirala mješovita grupa u kojoj je bio stariji sin nego dobno jedinstvena grupa u kojoj je bio mlađi (u istom državnom vrtiću). Problem kod mlađega riješen je kada smo ga prebacili u grupu koja je učila engleski jezik, ali nažalost, isti nasilnici i ometači dočekali su ga koju godinu kasnije u kvartovskoj osnovnoj školi. Puno je vremena prošlo, ali i dalje pamtim te muke kad živiš u strahu kako će dijete provesti dan, a nemaš mogućnosti puno toga promijeniti.... 

@wora - sretno u traženju odgovarajućeg vrtića, nisu svi loši (ni državni ni privatni). Slažem se da djetetu treba promijeniti okolinu ako vidite da mu u sadašnjem okruženju nije kako treba.

----------

